# 2010      :

## .

,  2010      .   ?    , .  ,    ,   .

  :       ,    (2 ,   )    .       .                  ,         . 
         ! 

             24 .  24      1  2010 .

           .    .  , ,          ,     ,    ,         "            ".

      "     ".

,     .    26%  2011          34%.  2010      .    2011           ,   .    2011-2014      ,       .



  :

  - 

1.      ,  415 .         .. ..  415 000    ,    .      2011 .
2.             ,  .            (    ).       221  (   )
3.                 30 . 
4.    4    . 
5.               ,     . ..       ! 
6.  , -      ,  -           1   ,   .   20   ,         .         1   ,   30 ,   .            . 
      .
7.        .          .    100  (   180 )  1000 (   180 ). ..              1000  .
8.    6%           ( ..    )   . 

   .

:



9.    2011   34%
10.    .     2014         .
11.          ,           . 
12.    ,         2,5 ,  14%  34%. 
13.     .           ,        .        ,    .
14.  .     4    ( 2011 )! 
15.      50          2011         .
16.         ,       .
17.                  .         .           .
18.   ,       6 .   5-.
19.     ,               ,      .                  (  ).    (  )     .
20.       .            ,   2010       .          ,   .
21.          . 238 .               ,    ,     ()    (   ..)      .  ,                  . 
22.        15  255.  . 
23.      ,          .      .
24. ,   ,     

    .   17 . 18

----------


## .

,  ,    .

----------

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
, !!!!     !

----------

1.         ( )
2.   4000    ...   
3.      

:
,     ()            ()

  :
  .15 .255    :
15)           ,    ;



  255-

1.      ,  *

2.     /:
 = 415000 / 365 = 1136.99

3.          1.5 :
 = 415000 / 12 * 40% = 13833.33

----------


## Laimuna

,   .
    ...  :Frown:   ,       ,      ...

----------


## .

255-      .14,    


> "1.    ,    ,             ,    12    (,  )   ,     ,     ,     . * ,      *  (,  )           ,           ,    *     ,    12  *  (,  )   ,      .


     ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

,    ,           ,     12 .

----------


## stas

> 11.          ,           .


 , ,      ,            .

----------


## .

,  6    :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 12 .


  ,   12 ,

----------


## .

,      2011 . (.41 .4).

----------


## LuckyBuh

"     ,  415 .         .. ..  415 000    ,    .      2011 ."

      .

,    .    -     -   .          ,     . 
..       !

----------

...
,    ,    ** /...

,               1.5

----------


## Raspberry

> 4   !


,  -  ,     ,        ,         .

----------


## .

> .


   ?   35          .         .     ,      ,  .     ,       



> ,  -  ,     ,        ,         .


   ,     .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     .


  ,    :Abuse:

----------


## LuckyBuh

> 35          .         .


    - ,       .




> ,


    . -, ,  !

----------


## .

, ,         :Smilie:       .
 ,      .   -     .      -  .

----------


## LuckyBuh

> , ,              .
>  ,      .   -     .      -  .


 , ,     .  +,   -.  .            ,   .
   -        .....

----------


## 88

.    :           ?  :Wow:  
-,      ,      .

----------


## LuckyBuh

.   1 .



> ,         .

----------

2010     ...       26.11.2008 N 224-  1  2010     1  54     : 
"           () ,     (),     () ,     ,    ()     ".

        -            ...

 ""      :Smilie:

----------

2010  26%?
  ,      ?

----------


## .

**,   ,   2010     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .    :           ?


 ,  . ,       ,      . ,    -    ,  10  ,  .

----------


## Youlia

> 23.      ,          .      .


      ,   ...

   ,           .  , ,                , ,    2010 ., ..   8%           .         .  ,        ,   .   :Frown: 

,   ,  ,    ,   .     .      :Frown:

----------


## lukochka

!!!   :    2010 ,  -, ..   ?    -, ..   ,   (     )  ,  ?

----------


## .

> ,  . ,      ,      .


     .           . 



> ,           .


         ,           ?



> , ,                ,


     .       .        .        .        (  ).
     ,        .      .     ..,  ..   ..       :Wink: 



> 2010 ,  -, ..   ?


   ,          .         .   .

----------

> !!!   :    2010 ,  -, ..   ?    -, ..   ,   (     )  ,  ?


+1
  .

----------


## Youlia

> ,           ?


        ,  .             .   .      :             .  ,           .        :Wink: 



> .


   !   .     ,     . , - ,          .   :yes: 


> ..,  ..   ..


    ,      -   :Wink:  ,               ,     -      :Frown: 

                . ,     2000 .            .       ?

----------


## .

> :             .  ,


        .    167-   . .28             



> .     ,     .


   .    ,       .
     .

----------


## Youlia

> .    167-   . .28


  :Smilie:  ,               ?   :Wow:  
  ,         " "
 22.  
13.           ,   ,  ,        ,    ,     .

          .   ,  , ,         ,  ,  . ,   ,       . 
 :yes:

----------


## .

*Youlia*,  ,   -   ?   " "  .  ,         . ,         .
     ,    .
       ,     ,    .

----------


## .

, ,      ,       .

----------


## Youlia

> " "





> .


       ,    ,        .

----------


## lika2882

> , !!!!     !


!   !

----------


## .

*Youlia*,     ,   -  ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Youlia

> ,      ,


  :yes: 

 16.	 ,         ,         

1.    ,        ,    2  1  5    (    -    ),       14   . 
2.          31    ,      8  .

----------


## Youlia

> Youlia,     ,   -  ?


 ,  " " - -  ,    ,   : "...          "   :Big Grin:

----------

(   ), ,    ,   2001     ,          6 "" -   (1%  ,  1,5%,  ))),  (3,6%  ),  (28% !!!),  (4%  ),   "" ...       , -  ,   -  ,   ,   ))).       -   ,       ( !).
     -     ,        !   .

----------

-          .

----------


## .

> -          .


  2001     .   ,      .

----------

*.*, ,      .      98- ,   ,       .     3- :  - ,  - ,  -  .

----------


## Youlia

. ,      1-    :yes:      ...

----------


## Andyko

** ,   ,        ,

----------

,   ,   .       3-,    6 ""  :Smilie: 
      ...

----------

...      -    ...

  (  )     [     -   :Smilie:  ]
  _...    01.01.10 -    4 ,   1-  :Smilie:

----------


## naykate

,   , .     ,        ,   2,   +     ...
  ,     ,     ,       .
                 ,

----------


## Youlia

> (  )     [     -   ]
>   _...    01.01.10 -    4 ,   1-


,     2009     ?   :Wow:

----------


## Youlia

2009  - . 59 (       30.03.10),    -    :Frown:

----------


## .

.  -

----------


## Youlia

> .  -


,   ,  ,   ,  ,   01.01.10            :Embarrassment:

----------


## elenasnk

> 12.    ,         2,5 ,  14%  34%.


  ,           ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

2011

----------


## .

> ,   ,  ,   ,  ,   01.01.10





> ,   ,  ,   ,  ,   01.01.10


   .    .       .    ?
        ,      .       -

----------


## LegO NSK

:Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------

...     :
  (, , )       ...  ...

,  ...      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 5.               ,     . ..       !


  :Smilie:

----------


## KocmosMars

.

----------


## N.V.S.

,    (  3 ),    ,        (    )       ,    ,      ?

----------


## N.V.S.

?

----------


## .

. 
 ,    .   20

----------


## Youlia

> .    .       .


  :Big Grin:  ,  ...    -      :Stick Out Tongue:  


> 


 ,          ?   :Wink: 



> ,  ...      ?


 ,       . .      :Wink:

----------

> ?


   ,    ...

   ...    -

----------

36
  :
4)      10     9  1993   5142-I "     "
[ 10.    ,  
,       ()     ,     ,      :
  . -    22.08.2004 N 122-;
_   -               _ ;]
----------------------- 
 37
12.       1  1996   27- "  ()      " ( -   "  ()      ") (    ) *   2010   *   .      2010  ()  ,    "  ()      " (    ),  1  2010 ,     2010  ( ) -  1  2011 .

----------


## .

,   .41 ,       27-     1  2011  


> 4)   11:
> )   2:
>      :
> "2.    1-    ,    ,         (   - ,             )  :";


. ,  1  2011    ,    


> 2.      ,    1         ,   :

----------


## KocmosMars

> 36
>   :
> 4)      10     9  1993   5142-I "     "
> [ 10.    ,  
> ,       ()     ,     ,      :
>   . -    22.08.2004 N 122-;
>    -                ;]
> -----------------------
>  37
> 12.       1  1996   27- "  ()      " ( -   "  ()      ") (    )    2010      .      2010  ()  ,    "  ()      " (    ),  1  2010 ,     2010  ( ) -  1  2011 .


.        ,     ?

----------


## .

*KocmosMars*,     2011

----------

.     ( -     ). 
 :Wow:

----------

!!!
   - 47%
   13% +   34%  ,   .
     20% +    9%,   .
  -   .

----------


## Kirk-83

.        .

----------


## dana

...    \    ,  \  .       -   .  :Frown:       ,    ,    -     \   2.5 ...   -   ,     - ,      .      ,      , .

----------


## Kirk-83

> ...    \    ,  \  .       -   .       ,    ,    -     \   2.5 ...   -   ,     - ,      .      ,      , .


  .     2011.      .

----------

19  2009 . N 202-

      5
            1 
269       * 1  2009*   31  2009  ,             ,        ,        ,   (         ,                        ),        , *  2* , -         22  -      .

----------

.       ,        - 415 ..    3 .    1 .(  ),     !!!,      ,   " "  /  ......

----------


## Youlia

> ( -     ).


 ...        ,    -  .   .       -   .          .             15    - " ". -   4   16-     9 ,     -  -.    (!)   70   :yes:   -        ,                    :yes:   :yes:

----------

> 


.          ,  4 - !

----------


## KSVe

.269-  .    .    30  2008.,   -202  .6 ,     4 .1 .269   ,   1  2008.   ?       ?     ?

----------

""  -

----------


## KSVe

%  ,   ?

----------

-

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010      .


  ,     2010 ,   2011   .  :Frown:

----------


## KSVe

,   1  2008  %   ,     /        80%     .    ,       ?

----------

... 50/50

----------


## KSVe

13.03.09 -03-03-06/1/139

----------

,     ?

----------

...    :


```
___________
           |___________
                       |_______________  0
```

----------

> 12.    ,         2,5 ,  14%  34%.


34%      ,    14% .12,.16 .24

----------

- - 15%
   -  13%
  ?

----------


## dana

> 34%      ,    14% .12,.16 .24


? :Smilie:    ,      (6%)       ,      50%.   -  3%       ""    .      , ,      (14%)       ,       ,   34%        ....

----------


## dana

,   ,  ,    ,  .   :Wink:

----------


## ozkvpur

> !!!
>    - 47%


      ,     ,   54%.
    10000 .,   5400 .

----------


## Stenana

:"   2010      .      2010  ()  ,    "  ()      " (    ),  1  2010 ,     2010  ( ) -  1  2011 "

----------


## Kirk-83

> 2010    .:


  :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

,       .
    !  :Frown:

----------


## Irenazima011

4000       ?        .

----------


## .

*Irenazima011*,    ?   ,     .      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irenazima011

,   -   .   ,       4000?

----------


## .

,   ,   ,    -  4   (    50 . )

----------

,

----------


## .

?

----------


## Larik

**, ,   ....     .......

----------


## .

,    1  -  ,     .     -   .

----------

> ,    1  -  ,     .     -   .


  ,    .

----------

,    ?

----------

**,   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    ?


  17

----------

> 17



   ,       .    (       ""      /  ).  ,     .   ...        .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ...        .


      ?        .

----------

"".    :Frown: .   ,      ?


28.07.2009 12:36

 2010            ,      .       .

    ,      ,     415    .       ,   .

----------

**,    -   **  ?

   ,

----------

** ,     ,  ,      ..     ,         :Smilie: .          , ,   .      "".      :Love:

----------


## .

**,       .  ,    .  ,  ...
   ,      :Frown:

----------


## .

5  1 .9     212-.         (..   ),        .

----------

.  ?  ,   ,  .

----------

, 

       ...      ))

----------

> 15    - " ".


   11             20    1,5  (          ).     15  .      2 .   .      /  .      ,    .

----------


## Youlia

> 11             20    1,5


      .       ,      -       ,   ,         ..      .             15-20.         -      :yes:         -      :Big Grin:      ,  .      ,  , -       ?

----------

[QUOTE=;52282662]  2010     ... 

 ,         2005-2008    ,      (  ),    ,   ,       ,    2010      ",   !  ,       ,    "?   -   ?

----------

!
    ( )

----------

!   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 


 ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

,        2-   10000 
    :
180 5000
210 -
270,271 5000
290 5000

   :
*180 3000
210 -
270,271 3000
290 3000*

   9   50000...
      ,   :
*180 10000
210 6000
270,271 4000
290 7000*

      :
180 10000
210 10000
270,271 -
290 5000

        ...   ,      270, 271  290()    10000 :
*3000 + 3000 + 4000* = 5000 + 5000 + 0 = 10000

!  290  9     **

     28  2010    5000/3,       *7000/3*

..

----------


## Raspberry



----------

> ...      ))


   ....          ,        .
   -       ,      (  ,  ,      ...,              )
          ? - ???

----------

,        ...

 , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,        ...


 :7:

----------

... ...
          ""   ...

----------


## Youlia

> ... ...
>           ""   ...


**,   -  ?      30  2010 ...   :yes:  ,   2009   ,    .

----------

*Youlia*,  - ...     ...

    ,     _    9   2  4-

- ...    ...   ... ... !

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=284148

----------


## Youlia

> ,   ... ..   10     ?


**,  -  ,    . . 10    ,         +    .

----------


## Aleksei_Kr

.   14%  16%,      1966      10%,   6%.

..,           
      .

----------


## .

*Aleksei_Kr*,       .        167-,     . ,           .

----------


## Aleksei_Kr

6 % (20 % - 14 % )    .
    ?.    .

----------


## .

2011 - 20  , 6   ( ,  1967   )
 2010 - 14  6 ( )

----------


## Aleksei_Kr

.!   213-,   klerk.ru
 .19 .27 (   .22 167-)
  .      
.

----------


## .



----------


## ***

..
      , :
1.   2008   .  51 . (   50 ),  2010  2009      - ,   213-.
2.,      15   ,  ,  ,         . 

   213-         , ,-    ?

----------


## mvf

213-
 3  12     1  2011 .

_3)   2  8:

)    :

"     50   ...          ...";_

----------


## ***

> 213-
>  3  12     1  2011 .
> 
> _3)   2  8:
> 
> )    :
> 
> "     50   ...          ...";_



 ! ,,    ...

----------


## .

> .


      -    .      ,       ,       .     , ?

----------


## ***

> -    .      ,       ,       .     , ?


, ,    - . , -     ,  , ..    ,     .  ,    ,     (.)-    ,     .   , .

----------

-... ...

    - ,     ...      ...

----------

> ,     ...      ...


 .        .  .
  .

----------


## .

**,       , ?  ?             :Wink:  
  ,       
 :Wink:

----------

> -... ...
> 
>     - ,     ...      ...


,,  ,      .  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Glawbuch

,      .    ,   2008    .  ,        ,            ,  , -  ,      - .        -   .    ?!        ,     .   -     .  ,     ,  18    .

----------


## lena_19_03

!           ?   ,   ,  , .        .   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

,       ,    ?   :Wink:

----------


## dana

> !           ?   ,   ,  , .        .   .


-, -,  ,       (    ) -  11 . .    ,   -,  ,  . , ,       .  :Smilie:  ,  .     ,     ***  - 52    ,          2010 .   - ,     2010,   2011       -     -.  - ,   -  -       - ,  ? ,  ,          ?  :Big Grin:

----------

[] --...  , ,       -   ...   **            ,           ...

      - ...  ...

----------

,  10            ,  52   -   - 100%     ...    ...

----------


## dana

> [] --...  , ,       -   ...   **            ,           ...
> 
>       - ...  ...


   ...  :Big Grin:   -  ,     -   , ,     ,   -   ,    ,    .       ,  -       . (   -       )   , ,    ?     ?  -    .  :Smilie:   - ... , ....

----------


## dana

> ,  10            ,  52   -   - 100%     ...    ...


,     30-35 ,    ...      (    ),  ,   ,    ,   -    -      3   ? 52 -    ....

----------


## ***

> ,  52   - ...



 52 ,  52  -       . 

.     .  - ,  -   ,      . ,,   ,  ,      .

----------

-   () .

     ,  ,             () .

----------


## ***

> .     ,     ***  - 52    ,          2010 .


,     ?   ,        .       ,,  ,    ,  =  .

----------


## .

**,   ,     ?   :Frown:  ,         :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ?   ,        .       ,,  ,    ,  =  .


 ,   :Wink:  ,        ....

----------


## dana

,     , -     ....

----------


## ***

> ,        ....


 !  :Smilie:

----------

-  .    ,      -    . -      .      ,     ,    .   ,   ,  ,        .

   :      ,  -   ,    .

. ,   ?

  : 
1.  65          ,      .
2.   65      ,        ..

----------


## dana

(), ,     ,   , ,  ,          (    ,   ,  ?)          .

----------


## Guzola

! :Smilie: 
        2009  2010   .  -    ? -  .        /    .

----------

*Guzola*,  ,  :  ,    ,   .

----------


## Guzola

> *Guzola*,  ,  :  ,    ,   .


 -      . ..,     , , ,         ,   2010     ?   2009     ,    2010  ?
     ,          (   ),    .

----------


## LadyX

> -    .      ,       ,       .     , ?


     , 6   !

----------

*Guzola*,       .

----------

,    ,  ,   -    ,  ,   , ,       2010 .         -      - .   !

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=281713

----------

> 


    (  )  - .     2008    (   ),  2009  - .

----------


## dana

> (  )  - .     2008    (   ),  2009  - .


  ?       .      ,      .     - ,     ,        .   - ,      -   . ,   ,          -       ... 31-   .   ,      .     ,      -    ,     ,   .        , , ,    ,  ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## twain

..  . 
 :Embarrassment: 

   34% - , .  

    415    ?        1  ,   ...   50  .

        34%   ..    ...   ? 
 :Wow:

----------

*twain*,   34%

----------


## twain

-    ? 
  ? 153 000,0 ??  :EEK!: 
    ??  :Hmm: 

  ...      ,     450       ))) 
      -              ....

   !!!

----------

*twain*,  -?   ?      ?
        415 ,        2  - 415 000,     34%     .

----------


## twain

-          -    .. (   10   )
 :Embarrassment: 

 !!!!! ( ,  )   :Wow:

----------


## twain



----------


## Glawbuch

> 


     -   !  :Smilie:       ,   .

----------

> *Youlia*,  - ...     ...
> 
>     ,     _    9   2  4-
> 
> - ...    ...   ... ... !


    5 ,      1   -  :Big Grin:

----------


## FA

,    .. -   .
    -      "".
     ,    /   -   , ..  "" /   .
      -    /   - ,       .
  "" - :  ,  /  .
         2,5 .

----------

*FA*,  ...    ...  " "   ...

**       ...

----------


## FA

,     / 
    .
   2010 ...

----------


## ase4kam

.    : 11.          ,           .
  ,            ?

----------



----------


## Tortilla

> *FA*,        **       ...


   - 61%  :Redface:

----------


## _.

> .    : 11.          ,           .
>   ,            ?





> 


,      ?

----------

*Tortilla*, "  **",     ""

*_.*,      ,        ...

     ...          91.2<>,  ?

----------


## .

. ,        ,   ,        .

----------

* .*, ...  **    ...     ... ...

----------


## .

**,        ?

----------

> 264.  ,     () 
> 
> 1.   ,     ,    :
> ...45)             ,       ;


.

----------


## .

:Smilie:  
   ,     8-   ,   ,        , .            252-. 
  ,      ...   -    ,   ,   ...

----------

> ,


 

               -  ,

----------


## .

* .*,        ,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.,   184: "3.           () ..."   765:   ,     ,         ...

----------


## .

* .*,         .    ,    ,         , ?
 ,       ?

----------

> * .*,  ,       ?


  184: ...  () ... 
  ,   .   .    -   ?

----------


## .

#199  (-    )

----------


## .

* .*,   , ?     .   ,       ,     , ..  
     .     ,      ,           .   ,    ,  ,     .        . 
 ,     ,        .   ,      - .
       ,    .          ...  -     :Frown:

----------


## .

*.*,    :Embarrassment: 
,  ,         :       2010 .       (, ,    .):      ,     (   ,    .., ..  (     . )        4000 .     ).

----------


## GSokolov

2010 .         ?
   ,     , ,  .
   ,            "    "    . 
,  ,       , .        ,                   . ..      ...  :Confused:     ?

----------


## .

> , .        ,


    ?    .

----------


## GSokolov

> .


   ,             __        ?    ,        ,    ,     ** .                   ?

----------


## .

*GSokolov*,       ,              .
   ,  ,  -,    , ?
,       ,    .            ,      ?
  ,       ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

,           .  ,      .136 ",      ".

----------

- ,        ..  ?

----------


## GSokolov

> *GSokolov*,       ,              .


,        .    ,     .   .             ,  .



> ,       ,    .            ,      ?


            ,  -   __ ,       .



> ,       ,     ?


,    . 165                    (       )       :
"...    
  :
...    ;".
 ..     ,        .     .



> .136 ",      "


,              ,    (  . 129   -  __)    . , ..,       ,  ..,    :       ,      .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> - ,        ..  ?


, -   :Smilie:      255- (   213- )      -.

----------



----------


## .

! ()

----------


## Glawbuch

> ! ()


  , !    - . :Grenade:

----------


## YUM

> ..
>      .     ,      ,...


: :Wink:     ,      ...
     ,                ,       .

----------

13.   
1.    -      2     ,                              ,    .
2.          ,       ,     ,         ,   2  12   ,   12 .

?    ,  ?

----------


## .

?           ,

----------

,  ..        .?  .  :Smilie:

----------

..,   ,  ,    -  ,  ,     2010? ( .. ?)

  .1  9   :Hmm:  :Hmm:  :Hmm:

----------


## .

> -  ,  ,     2010?


     ?    .1 .1  9     .

----------

-   :     "  "? -   .
  :
 13.   
1.    -      2     ,                              ,    .
... ... ...
:
          (4330*12)*2,9% = 1506,84,       .
-,         ,       ,   (  )   .   ...

-, :
    1/4  (,    ,  - )   3000 . (3000*12)*2,9 = 1044,00      .
       ,       ?             -      //  1,5 ,            .?       ...   . 
 ,      ,        ,    " "    ?!

   (    ):          , ?     "            ()   "    ... ... ...

 ,  - ?

----------


## .

** ,   ? ?     .   ,    ,        ,  .       ,

----------

-   ,   2010        .           .

----------

.,
 ,    .
   ,       ,        ,       .
,   ,   ,  -   .
  - .
,    ...

----------


## .

14 ,        .  .
   ,    8  ,         ,     .    .
         7    13  14

----------

.
,  .

----------


## elena_omsk

- :  2010 . ""  ""   26%  14   2009 .?
         ...  :Wow:

----------

*elena_omsk*, 14.

----------


## timida



----------

!  :     .   415   -     ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

*.*, ..       415,     ,   ,  .       ?

----------


## .

**,         ?   ,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, , :     415         .     -       : ,          , ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 415         .


  ,     415?      .
 ,        .



> ,   .


 ,           ?  -   :Wink:

----------

*.*,  ,      \  ,           .  -       \  ,    ,  1500 . :Wow: 
,     ,          .

----------


## .

> .,  ,      \  ,


       .   ,        ,        :Wink: 
1500      .



> .


      .    ,       .             .

----------

.                      .    ,    .

      ,             ** .

----------

> .

----------


## olija

> ,             .


  , ,        (     . ,  ...)

----------


## kaso

> -  ,


**,                ?

:     .       -       :Wink:

----------

...     ,     - ...

  :
  ...      ,   **   01-02   -   ...

----------


## kaso

**,    ...  -   ""  ...     :Wink: 
,     ,   " " .

----------

...

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,      2010  34% 
 2010    

         ,    .   -         ,   .       ,      .

,  1  2010        34     .   26  -   .      ,   415 000   .       5,1  ( 3,1),      -  2,9 .

----------

*Anastasia 2005*,   - ?      03.10.2008 - .      ,    ,   .

----------


## Anastasia 2005

> ,     .    26%  2011          34%.  2010      .


      2010    %      2011 .

----------

*Anastasia 2005*,  -    ?  57  ?

----------

-     ...             ???

----------


## mvf

- http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2009/09/21/focus/432083

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,    ,   .

   :
,  1  2010        34     .   26  -   .      ,   415 000   .       5,1  ( 3,1),      -  2,9 .

----------

*Anastasia 2005*,   -      03  *2008* .     .

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,         ,       ,       26%.         ,   ..       ()    .
          26%?

----------

,       ҅

1.	 1000
  = 1000
  = 0

2.	 1000
  = 1000*
      = (1000 + 1000*) * 
  = 1000 + 1000*  (1000 + 1000*)* = 1000 * (1+)*(1-)

,       = (1+) * (1-)  1,      

    = 0.2   :
 = 1 / 0.8  1 = 0.25
   26%

                = 34%
 = 1  1 / 1.34 = 25%

:           **     ,    = 34%    25%   20%

----------


## Anastasia 2005

7 3. 
          ,    - ,             ( ),  ,       ( ). 
  ?

----------


## Anastasia 2005

-  .
        /  26%          ?

----------

*Anastasia 2005*,  2010     -   14%   .  2011  - 34%   .

----------


## Anastasia 2005

> *Anastasia 2005*,  2010     -   14%   .  2011  - 34%   .


   ,          26%.  . . 57 
.  2010      ,     ,    2  ,     :
    . 5.
 5.   

1.     ,            ,   :
1) ,       :
) ;
)  ;

----------


## mvf

> 2010      ,     ,  *  2 *


   " 2" ?

----------


## Anastasia 2005

2.  2010          ,    1  1  5   :
1)   ,  ,    346.2    ,      ,    ,       ()     ,    :
 ..

----------

*Anastasia 2005*, " .."   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> 1)


*Anastasia 2005*,    - "  2",   "  1",   ...  -    ...

----------


## .

> 7 3.


  ,

----------

> :           **     ,    = 34%    25%   20%


           15%.

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=294254

----------


## Larky

> :           **     ,    = 34%    25%   20%


 ,        ...

----------

:
 =  / (1 - )

    :
 = 0.13 / 0.87 = 15%

  -15 :
 = 0.15 / 0.85 = 18%

  - ""   

     ,   -  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## kaso

,        "  "   -    ,  ,       .

 ,    ?  , -              :Wink: 

.  .

*1. :
      2010 :
	 - 20% ( 1966 .. - 20% .;  1967 . - 14% ., 6% .)
	 - 2,9%
	 - 1,1%
	 - 2%
      2011 :
	 - 26% ( 1966 .. - 26% .;  1967 . - 20% ., 6% .)
	 - 2,9%
	 - 2,1%
	 - 3%

2.  ,     415 000 .

3.     , ,      -  1 ///.

4.    -    :  1    1 .

5. ,    ,       ,   .

6.      .

7.                  .

8. .  4000 .   .*

   ?   ...

----------

.2

**...    ,  -

----------


## kaso

**,  ""    :Frown: 
,  .  .2  :
*"2.    -     415000 ".*

----------


## Alli

*kaso*,

----------

-          .      

,      , ....

----------

**,      ,   ,  __     .          .

----------


## Anastasia 2005

:          (. .     )  .                ()               26%,        ,       14%      2011 ,       ()                          ?         ?

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,          ,          ,  ,   ,    20%   . 14%  . 6%,      14%   8  6?

----------

,         1  2010 ,             .         .            ....    ,  ,     ....     !!!!!  :Wow:

----------


## .

> ()                          ?


   ,    . ,     ,     
       167-,      



> .


    .            1 .

----------


## Anastasia 2005

[QUOTE=.;52392933]  ,    . ,     ,     
       167-,      
 ..                   ,     ,              ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,       ?


   ,   .

----------


## Inessa

,  -    2010    26%? ( 2011-34%)   ?

----------


## .

,     .   26%,

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,       ,  /       ,                . 14% . 6%,=20% ,        . 8%,  6:%= 14%.     1           ,     . ,     ?

----------

""...
 7.7

----------


## Anastasia 2005

> ""...
>  7.7


/

      ,      , 2      ,   -  ,      ....
          ,    ,             .   .

----------

,   ,   -

----------


## Raspberry

*,        "  "   -    ,  ,       .*

 ,    :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

> *,        "  "   -    ,  ,       .*
> 
>  ,


 ""?    , ?    /              .         .   . :Smilie: 

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/161511/

----------


## mvf

> ""?    , ?


*Glawbuch*,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=267

----------


## Glawbuch

> Glawbuch,


 " "  .                ,          .

----------

:



> 


   -...

----------

*mvf*,     

"3.     , ,      -  1 ///.

4.    -    :  1    1 ."

 .   2     .  1    1 . *  2010?*
 ,     ?    () -?         * 1 ///.* *    2010 ?*

----------


## .

**, , ,  mvf,     -    ?       ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

*.*,     , .
  "    .."

----------

[] ...

     ...       ...

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------

> 


  , -     .   :Frown: 
      ,  *   2010

----------


## Glawbuch

> -...


  -  .   , ....

----------

*[quote] -  .   , ...[quote]*.            2010 ?

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,    2009      , .. .   01.03.2010       30.03.2010?
  .  ,     2009 ,     2010 ,      , .. ,  ?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/yar/018.htm

----------

*mvf*,    15 ...          ,        30 ... 

  ,             01.01.2010   01.01.10-15.01.10 ...

----------

> *mvf*,    15 ...          ,        30 ... 
> 
>   ,             01.01.2010   01.01.10-15.01.10 ...


 -  ?       30.12.   /    10 ?

----------


## Anastasia 2005

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/yar/018.htm



 :Smilie:  .

----------


## .

> -  ?       30.12.   /    10 ?


    ?

----------

> ?


    .       ?           , ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> .     4    ( 2011 )!


       !!!!!  ,  ,      ,          -   !!!   :Wow:

----------

> ?


 /  30.12  ,         ,         31 ,      .

----------


## .

?          :Embarrassment:

----------

> /  30.12  ,         ,         31 ,      .


         22    25   .  ,  .     .



> -


    2   .

----------


## .

2011  4    
     .

----------

> 22    25   .  ,  .     .


      ,         ?

----------


## .

**,     .     .       25.    ,   :Smilie: 
 , ,  25     .

----------

> .



,   .          .  . ,    ""

----------


## .

...  2       27  28 ,    11  12

----------

*.*,      2008     ,27  ,     .        ,   , "  "
   ,  "    ,,,  "

----------


## energymagic

:Frown:

----------


## Londa

.   ,       .    ?

----------

-  ,   -       ,        -   .

----------


## ..

.  2009.     .,       (..  )   ,   ? 

  ,   . ,     ,     -  .    .       .( .     ..)        ?
   ?   .      .  ?

             .   ,       . 
        ,    ? 
      ,        .     ,    ,    -      .
  ?         .
     ,      ? (        ).   ?   ? ( ).

----------


## .

> .( .     ..)        ?


 .     . 



> .   ,       . 
>         ,   ?


 .          - .  -  ,    .      ,          
          -  (,       ,        )

----------


## ..

.

1.  .
    :
 - , .   ( )
 -  .    (  ) - .   ,     , .   .

:
"" -    , "" -   ( )
 2010 -  .

2.         . .  (   )         ,    .  . 
              ? 
,   .    " "   ,       .

      (   ). ,        ,   ?

 2010    .

  ?

.

----------


## .

1. 
2.       ,    .       .

----------


## ..

.

----------


## marina_bukh

.       ,  , .   .         ....       ,   !    -     -   , .    -   .     2010?   -    ?    ....

----------

...
     ...

----------


## .

> ....       ,   !


     .

----------


## kurti

,       ,    -:   ,  ,                   
"...  1  2010         .     ,      .       :        ,     .  ,       ,          ,         .."

----------


## kurti

"  " -  .
   "" ....

----------


## marina_bukh

> .

----------

> .."


,     -      , .       ...

----------


## kurti

> ,     -      , .       ...


 :Big Grin:     ....    ,   .

----------

> ....    ,   .


...... ,     ?
        .....
    ,       ,     ......   :Wink:

----------


## kurti

....        :Frown:      ,     .        ,   - .      ?       ,       ,     .       ,       :    ,  ,       .           ,    ,      .         ,   ,         .

----------

> ,         .


     .   " ".    ,      .      (   ),        .

----------

01-01-10?
   ""   ,   ?

----------

> ,       ,


    .......
                    ..... 
        -         ......
     , ,     ....    -......  :Wink:

----------

> 01-01-10?
>    ""   ,   ?


 :
1.       3 ,      .
2.             / ,     .
3.  ,          .   .

----------

-     ...          /...

            -       ...

----------

.....            :Frown:

----------


## Nastuka

> ,       ,


       ?         ?  :Redface: 

" 236.  
1.        ,  ...               ,  

-  ...."

  ,      -       :Wow:

----------


## Nastuka

-           "        "

        .              

      ,      ?   ?

----------


## Nastuka

> ?


    -        :Redface:

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ,


+1000.    ,           9 .   ,  13     .  ,     .     ,  ,    .
           .

----------

...
   15  255  
25)  ,    ,     ()  .

  ?)))
           ?)

----------


## Stelleri

,     ,   ,    .     .
 .        ,   2 ;   .      .    ,    .  ,     .     (   ,   ),    ,    " ".
,   ?

----------


## YP

> ...... ,     ?


  .     90-       . , " "      (-    ). 
       -          .

----------

> ,   ?


  :Big Grin:         .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> ,     ,   ,    .     .
>  .        ,   2 ;   .      .    ,    .  ,     .     (   ,   ),    ,    " ".
> ,   ?


 :Wow:        ""     .              :Smilie: .        ,   .  ,         .    .

----------


## kurti

> -          .


   10-. :Big Grin:     - ""           2010 .      ,    ,       , ,    .  .........

----------

-  .      ,  . ,       .
  .  :Wink:

----------

> .........




    ,   ,  " :Wow:

----------


## kurti

> -  .      ,  . ,       .
>   .


....  :Wow:        ,       ,      "".     - (1856-1950) -     "         ,    ".    .   ,        ,       ,      .
   ! :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> ,   ,  "


 ,     ,           ? :Wow:

----------

?

----------

11.09.09  740
 2010

----------


## kurti

> ?


   ?    ,  -    27  2006     8  2006     14  2006 .     ,         ,             1  2010 , .  2010         .

----------


## Natpa

,    ,     ,     2010     . +     -    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## tolstyxa

!     ,  , :      ,        .  ,   ,     ,                 .          ?           \?    ! !

----------


## mvf

12 ?

----------


## tolstyxa

,     ,      ,        .     ?))))

----------

*tolstyxa*,    ,       ? ))
  ,    -    ? ))

----------


## tolstyxa

,      . ...        =))))))

----------

...   ,   ** ?

----------


## .

*tolstyxa*,   ,         .     ?       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## kurti

> ,     ,      ,        .


 :Wow:    ...   .     .




> ?))))


  ,    .                .     " " ,       .     ,        .        , .    - .     ,          " "  .    ,    : "  :   ".     ,        .       .

----------

, ,    -?

   ()                 ,       ,  ( -     -  )         ,    ,      ,          . 

  -   .

  -  .
  - 1 , 6 , 9 , . .

 .

 :
 :          
 : (( + )  ) -    
 : (( +  + )  ) -      
....
 : (( +  +....+)  ) -      .

   ?  :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.         .

----------

:Smilie: 
     3        :Smilie: 
 !  :Smilie:

----------

,      ... ,    4-,  -...
http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/docs/mzsr/...121/RVS1is.doc

----------

,          ,      ? ,        ?

----------


## Angell

> .       ,      -       ,   ,         ..      .             15-20.         -             -          ,  .      ,  , -       ?


    ,  3     ,   ,  ,    ,  ,  ...   -11....           .         ...

----------


## Angell

??

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

,          .  ?     .

----------

> .


     ?

----------


## 1

...  !!!  :Frown:     ....  :Frown: 

  -...               3 ???   ???
 :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------

*1*,  2009    .

----------


## 1

!!!!   :Big Grin:  !!!

----------


## ˸

> ,          ,


          (  )

----------


## .

,              ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


     ?    .   .

----------


## Tanywind12

.: ,     ,       2010        2009

----------

> .: ,


   "   "   ""  :Wink:

----------

,  ,       .    3 .  ,           ,     . 238 . 3         .      ? 
 3000  4000 . (    )    ,    ,     .

----------

2009 ,          1,5 ?

----------

= 415000 / 12 = 34583.33
_1.5 = 40% *  = 13833.33

----------

!
,      ,       ?

----------

/...         ,        _      ...    10,11  4-

----------

> ,          ,      ? ,        ?


   ,      ,       -     .       , , ,   ,   .

----------


## marina_bukh

> ,      ,       -     .       , , ,   ,   .

----------

,    .     ,    .     - - ,         .       ,      ,     ,   ?       , 30   .

----------


## imikrukova

, ,       1,5   2010.    40%  /     ?

----------

255-
 11.2.       

1.          40     ,       ,    "   ,  ".

    ,  .

----------


## annaCH72

, 212- .9 .1 .15  ,       ,      ,    . : ..        , ,     ? (  -   - "  " -      .  .    ?)

----------

...
..       ...

----------


## annaCH72

> ...
> ..       ...


     "" :Big Grin:

----------

,      ...       -            .    -  -    .

----------

> - - ,         .


 -   !

----------

,        (     )!!!     -  ""...
   ,  ...
   "  "
 :yes:

----------


## ˸

,-   ,      ,-
,-  !!! :Redface:

----------


## Glawbuch

,  31     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,        : "  :     ".   .  ?   :Smilie: ))
:
"-,              .    ,     ,   .  ,       ."
  ?       .      ?     ?         ?      ?   ...

 :
"           .          ,        .   2010       14%,   2011    26%."
      ?   ?      -?

----------


## .

.    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .    .


,  :Smilie: ))

    -      .

----------

-      :Wink:

----------


## vitolt

!!! ,       !!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------

- 1966 .   - .20%, 1967   . 14%  . 6% -?????      ?

----------


## tatyanakorol

"       ..."   ,        ?    ?

----------


## .

> ?


     ,   2010     ,     ?      ?  :Frown: 



> ,       ?


     .

----------


## nunya01

> 255-
>  11.2.       
> 
> 1.          40     ,       ,    "   ,  ".
> 
>     ,  .


   , -?   ,     .

----------

[QUOTE=.;52462909]    ,   2010     ,     ?      
   ,            .  - 20%,    - 14%.             . .    ?   .

----------

*nunya01* ,  .   "    ...",   ,  ,    .   -.

----------


## mvf

> . .


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr11_1.htm

----------


## kurti

> ,            .  - 20%,    - 14%.


     ?




> . .    ?   .


.33   15.12.2001  167-   .29 .27   213-.

----------


## kurti

39        :Wow: 
   ""?

----------


## Andyko

> 39       
>    ""?


   ,             -.

----------


## kurti

> ,             -.




 :8:

----------

.
  . .   .
    ,        . .   ,        2 .
,     ,       4 .  ,      ..     ,     (      ),   11  ,   ,     .       -.
        .

----------


## kurti

,   .  ,        (.           ).              .  ,        , ,   6  5 ,         15  13 ,       15  13 .
 
 ,     ....  ....  :Wink:

----------

> 39     
>    ""?


     ?      "  "     "  "

          I  2010 
02.11.2009
,   ,       .    (www.minzdravsoc.ru)                ,      .
     -1       ,   .    -2     ,     . ,     ,       2010 .          
 ϻ

----------


## .

> 39


    .       .

----------

> 


,      .   :yes:

----------

> 39       
>    ""?


  , ,       
     ,

----------


## ˸

> ,      .


    39 ,       ( ,...)

----------


## Val6556

> 2011.      .


  -      .

----------


## kurti

> -      .


 :Wow:    ?      ,   ""  .

----------

,     ,   .
        2007-2009?         (?   113 .     3 )   .     ?   ,      ,         .
?
     /  !

----------


## Val6556

> .   14%  *16%,*      1966      *10%*,   *6%*.


   ,   ** ,          . ..  20%    ( 2011 26%)      16%,    ?

----------


## .

-     . ,   .      ,          ,           .

----------


## Val6556

,    .

----------


## .

,     ? -       - ,    .    ,

----------


## Val6556

2010 .    .    -   ,     .  15  212-:



> 8.       ,      ,     ,                .

----------


## angeli-vlada

, ,    .15,     ,         ?          ?  !

----------


## mvf

_ ,   ,           _  -   ,     -   .

----------


## angeli-vlada

,  ,    ,        ?

----------


## .

.      . 
      .

----------

?

----------


## Val6556

> .      .


 ,   .
           .     -         16%  ,  .      .
        ,    .       ,      .        ,       .

----------


## Veda***

,  !
   ,             (  ): 
1)   ,   2011 .      (     1,5  )     -   2    ,     (    ????
2)   2010       ???   2010   ,      ,      .   ,    ???      ???

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------

> 1. 
> 2.



 ,  2010 .           (   :      ,     ),    ???

----------


## .

.    31.12.2002 N 190-
"       ,       ,    ,     "    1  2010

----------

> ...
> ,    ,    ** /...
> 
> ,               1.5


  ?          ,   /     .

----------

...  ...     -    ...    **,    **

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ...


 . . ""  375.         ,         ,       (  /,    ),      (     ).

----------

> ,    ,           ,     12 .


           ?        :Wow:

----------

**,      375,    .

----------

> **,      375,    .


,              :Redface:

----------


## *

. 
       .  .     . 
   .9 . 15 212-.
"2) * 15- *  ,    ,         -                          ,               ,             ,  ,     ,        -     ."
  ,        -  *14*   ,    .        15

----------


## mvf

***,  - "" -
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=299665

----------


## *

,   .    ,     .  ,      . 16  ,    ,   .     .     19.10.2009    375 .       .

----------

> = 415000 / 12 = 34583.33
> _1.5 = 40% *  = 13833.33


 = 13833.33[/QUOTE]-      .    .        2 .  .   ?

----------

,     2010     ,   2011     ?

----------


## .

> 2 .  .


   ,            ?  :Wink: 
**,     ?

----------

> **,     ?


  ? , , ....        -  ,      .     ?

----------


## .

?    6%

----------

> ?    6%


6%,     IT  -  80    60 .      3%.    .

----------


## .

50%    .

----------

> 50%    .


,          .   ,       .
  2010     ?      ?

----------


## .



----------

> ,            ? 
> **,     ?


    ..       ,       ,       ,  50 .  .    .

----------

**, -    ,    1110,     ,    .        .
       50   ?

----------


## .

> 


                 ?      ,            .

----------


## zunechka

-         . ..  .55           1.. .        .             .       /   ""  ?

----------


## .

> 1.. .


   ,           .
      2009 . ,    ,

----------


## ˸

[
,!!
 ,, !
    "?"

----------


## _D

(    ): http://pfrf.ru/payment_insurance_premiums2010/

----------


## .

.

----------


## Nana09

,   ,   2011 . -  2,9 , ..  31,1%?

----------

., :      ?  ,    :  2010   2011?

----------


## .

> ?


 .  2010

----------

,            ,          ,  "    , ..    " (),        +       ...
,     ,       ,             , ..      .       30   -      ,      , ..    ,   .
      ,     .   .
     ,          .

    ,     , ..       :Frown:

----------

```

```


    -    .     ,   ,    .  .

----------


## De_Vice

,  -   .        . 

          . ,                    2000.       ,        . ,        . 

   ,  ,           :   ,  .

  .      ,         ?

----------


## Nana09

> ,         ?


  ,

----------

:
         -   ...    ...     ,     ""   :Smilie: 

 ...

----------


## De_Vice

> ,


,   "".  :Smilie:     ,   ,           :    ,   - -  ,            . ,      ,         . :  ,  .  :Wink: 

 ,    . :Smilie: 

    .

----------


## .

> .


    .     ,    
        ,    ,   .

----------

> .  2010


   2010        ( ),      ? -      .

----------


## Nana09

> ,    ,   .


      .     -  ,        . ,       .

----------


## Nana09

> 2010        ( ),      ? -      .


 ,    :Smilie:

----------

,  **   ?
   -11?
  ,           **  ...

       ,      ...     -      ...    ...          ...

 ,    :Smilie:

----------

:         ...  -11  ,      ...

----------

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> 
>     -    .     ,   ,    .  .


    ,   ,          ,      2,9%  ,   ,   2 +     3     .  30  ,         .            1, 5 ??

----------

2,9%.    ,   .

----------


## .

> 2010        ( ),      ?


     .



> ,

----------


## Nana09

,     2010    :

----------


## .

.     1   ,       (  2 ).           ,   5%,   .

----------


## Nana09

. 


> 2010        ( ),      ? -      .


   ,     2010   **     ,    **

----------

,   -   -       :Smilie:

----------


## De_Vice

.          . .. ,      :    .  ,           ,       .

----------

> .          . .. ,      :    .  ,           ,       .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

213   24.07.09 ..                  
       ,  ?

----------

,          ?

----------


## mvf

> 213   24.07.09 ..


  ""?     .  "",  !

----------


## Juli-buh

,    ,   2010     34%






> 26%  2011          34%.  2010      .


 -   ,   -       ?

----------


## mvf

> -   ,   -       ?


      - !

----------


## Juli-buh

,    ,    . 12.

----------


## AlexsKlerk

2010     
"        ,     ,      "   
"        ".         Exel,  !

----------


## K

,  ",   ",   ,   .

   415000=       ,     ?  ""  415.         ,    ?  ?    .      .

.

----------


## .

> 2010


   ,     .  -     ,        .



> ""  415.         ,    ?


 .

----------


## .

> .


., .  14%   ?      415  2010?        ?      . 415     ,       ?           ,     .    ? . ,           6 ,    ?    (   ),     ,      ,     ,  ?

----------


## .

> ?


     . 



> (   ),


 ,  .            ?
 ,           , ,   2   ,   ,           ,  ,   415      :Wink:

----------


## .

> . 
>  ,  .            ?
>  ,           , ,   2   ,   ,           ,  ,   415


   .

..,  ,            415 .        ,      ,    -   -.   -      ,      ,      .    .

----------


## .

.      600      ,        .          .

----------


## .

., .

----------


## Lara77

,        152010.    ....    400..  .    ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Morena

,           :Smilie:    ,         .

----------

,     .          /        ,       ,         /  2009  2010 ,  ?       2010   ,        ?    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,     .          /        ,       ,         /  2009  2010 ,  ?       2010   ,        ?    ?


 ,     ,       ...   -      25 .    ,    -       ,   ,    ,        .   .     ,  ,  .     . 
       ,         31 ,    .       ,      .      -      ...  ...

----------

/

----------

> ,     ,       ...   -      25 .    ,    -       ,   ,    ,        .   .     ,  ,  .     . 
>        ,         31 ,    .       ,      .      -      ...  ...


  ,    2010   .            .        .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,              25 ,         .   ,      .
       ,    .         .

            .      ,   ,   .       .

----------

> ,              25 ,         .   ,      .
>        ,    .         .
> 
>             .      ,   ,   .       .


             .     ,    -2,9%.

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,            ,          ,  "    , ..    " (),        +       ...
> ,     ,       ,             , ..      .       30   -      ,      , ..    ,   .
>       ,     .   .
>      ,          .
>     ,     , ..



      .       ,      .       .  ,        .      ,   -     -      .    ,   25      .     26, ?                    .

----------

> .       ,      .       .  ,        .      ,   -     -      .    ,   25      .     26, ?                    .


  ,      ,      .  ,       /. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

/ 29.12         ,     ,    2009            2010      /.    ?

----------

...          ...        ...

 :   /     ...      ->

----------

> / 29.12         ,     ,    2009            2010      /.    ?


  /  29.12.2009 .,        2010 .?
    . ,  /        ,  .

----------

,               2010 .

----------


## mvf

> :   /     ...


**,   100%        ,      .   22.09.09 N 02-18/07-8866.

----------

> ,               2010 .


    . ,           .  :yes:

----------


## Lazy Sea

,          ,    ? 
   31 ,   .     ?       ? 
    25 ?

----------

*mvf*,    /   ...
   ,       2009 ...        -   4-... ,          -   ,   ...

:    /     ,  ,   ...

----------


## mvf

> ,       2009 ...


...  - ...

----------

, , ,   ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , , ,   ...


 ,                 ?      ?       ?

----------

...  - ** ...

----------

> , , ,   ...


    .  :Smilie: 
       ,  ,      .    . :Smilie:

----------


## Lazy Sea

,      ...       ? 
    ?          ,   .     ?

----------

.

----------

*Lazy Sea*,    ...      -    _    ()...   ,   -     ...  /  ...

**    _...   ...     ,    ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*,    ...      -    _    ()...   ,   -     ...  /  ...
> 
> **    _...   ...     ,    ...



,   :Smilie: ))  .  -.   ,   .

----------

> *Lazy Sea*,    ...      -    _    ()...   ,   -     ...  /  ...
> 
> **    _...   ...     ,    ...


    -?
       ,        .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -?
>        ,        .


    ,     .      -      25 . 

    ,                    .

----------

...
  4-  9 "         "     ... !     10 "   ",    11 "      "   ...

     -    :   ...     ...

----------

> ...
>   4-  9 "         "     ... !     10 "   ",    11 "      "   ...
> 
>      -    :   ...     ...


   ...       ...          31.12       ?
          15.01.   ?

----------


## Nana09

> -      25 .


 ,        25- -     .  . .         . 
http://fz122.fss.ru,     /      .  , ,         .

----------

**,                15 ,

----------

> ...
>   4-  9 "         "     ... !     10 "   ",    11 "      "   ...
> 
>      -    :   ...     ...


     ,    .
     ,     3   /  .
   .
,        2010          .

----------

** ,       **  ...

               ...

----------

> .
> .


   ,      ,       31.12,  ?  /    10 ,       ,   .. 
 -          ,        ?      ?

----------

** -   ...       ...

      _

----------

> ,      ,       31.12,  ?  /    10 ,       ,   .. 
>  -          ,        ?      ?


   ,         (    :Smilie: ,    ....   )       .
     -   , ,     .

     ,      . 
      -         .

----------

""   ?    ...        ...

----------

2010            -  (, )              .

            ,       ,       ?              ,   2010       ?              ,          ?

----------

> ""   ?    ...        ...


        ?
     ,    ,       .
     2009 .    ,  ,  /,         .

----------

...   ...     +30000...   10000   10 -     20000 -  ...

 : 30000 -  ...   ...
 :   10000,  20000 -   ...

, :   ?

----------


## mvf

:Dezl:  ...  ... ...

----------

> ...   ...     +30000...   10000   10 -     20000 -  ...
> 
>  : 30000 -  ...   ...
>  :   10000,  20000 -   ...
> 
> , :   ?


**,    ,      ?    ,           .   ,     "" ,     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

[QUOTE= ;52514143]**,    ,      ?    ,           .   ,     "" ,     .[/

      ...
,    .    -   ,     ...

----------


## 1

(1) ,         -  ...

----------

> ...
> ,    .    -   ,     ...


  :Redface:

----------


## Lazy Sea

,         ,   50 ,         10 .    ,  ,  - 50 ,  10 ,  40 .  ,        40  . -,        ---....         ,        . 
        ,    ,      ,    .

----------

*Lazy Sea*, 40 ..   ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

.

----------

> .


   ,   ,  ,     -.   1-,  2- , , .
, 01.07 , 18.09 , 25.09  . 
      . :Wink:

----------

> .


           / -    _

----------


## Lazy Sea

.            .      ,     .     ,    ,      .
  ,  ,      ,   ...  ....      ..

----------

,          ??    ?

----------


## .

?      .    ,

----------

> ?      .    ,



 ))

----------

> .


   . 


> ,        ,              ,    .


(.2 .243 )
..   ,        .

----------

,    ,    ,   .     ,    .
     -   =       .    ( ),    .
   .

----------


## g-decor

,     ,   -    -          ,    .  ,     .  ,    .               .   ,

----------


## mvf

> ,


   ! http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=44626

----------

> ,   ,  ,     -.   1-,  2- , , .
> , 01.07 , 18.09 , 25.09  . 
>       .


   . 
    2007  .         .
  2007     50 :     ,      ,     ,       .     ,      2-3 .
  2    /.

----------


## Irena-D

,  2010       ,  ,           -  ?

----------

.  ""   -     .            ,  ,   .

----------


## Aleksei_Kr

!
,     
     -212,
 ..

----------

/  22.12.    ,     10.12  ...       /,        2010 .         ?        ..  /    ,       2010  ..       /.      ?  ..   /          2009   ,             2010  (  2009  ).

----------


## Aleksei_Kr

!
    -1  
       .
       .
     E-mail.     ?

----------


## SweetB

,   ,          1,5   2009 . (   ...)     13800 .          2010.       7390 ?

----------

40%    ,  7492,40 ( 2009 ),   1

----------


## Tatiana312

,  20   ,    ( )   ,        .   ,        ,   -  . (  5 ,     :Smilie: )

----------


## .

-    .      .
   27-         2010  2

----------

, :            . 13%  -    . ,           ?

----------

> ...          ...        ...
> 
>  :   /     ...      ->


,             ...      -   ...           ...

----------

> , :            . 13%  -    . ,           ?


 .       ???????

----------


## .

**,    -  . ==>     . ,            ...

----------

> **,    -  . ==>     . ,            ...


   ,  . , ,        .      .

----------

-   .                .,

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,             ...      -   ...           ...



 :Smilie: ))          :Smilie: )))   ,  18         : 

Lazy Sea,    ...      -    _    ()...   ,   -     ..

----------


## .

!

     ,    , ,   ,    .

 ,     :

1. ,  ()         ,     (26%), ,       ,  ,       14%.    ,        :

S = (    ) x 26% + (    ) x 14%

2.       ( + ),        . ,   2000 .    3000 .  .    ? 2000  26% + 3000  14%?

, ,   ""   ?      ,  ?

      !

----------

?  ?

----------

,   2010   -    /  (    )    .

----------

.      (     _)




> 9 212-
> 3. **       ,    1  2  , *  :*
> 
> 1)...
> 2) *   ,        , -  ,      -* ,       ,        , , ,   ,        , , .

----------


## Juli-buh

,        ,     ,      ...     ,  


> ,  415 .


     ?

----------

*Juli-buh*,  .  -     .

----------

> !
> 
>      ,    , ,   ,    .
> 
>  ,     :
> 
> 1. ,  ()         ,     (26%), ,       ,  ,       14%.    ,        :
> 
> S = (    ) x 26% + (    ) x 14%
> ...


1.      ?
      ,    14%     
2.   ,

----------

, ...  ,      (20-14=6%)?  ,  ,   " "?

----------


## tata*tata

"" .       . -    .          , ? :No-no:

----------


## mvf

> 


  ,   .

----------

> , ...  ,      (20-14=6%)?  ,  ,   " "?


 ""  
14-
6-

----------

> ""  
> 14-
> 6-


,  ...  (  ),     ,     :  -  ;  - ,  / .,  ,   " " - ;  -  - . ...,       ?    . ?      ?

----------


## kurti

-  .
  ,       .  ,              ,               5 ,       -  13 .
       .

----------


## mvf

2012  "" IMHO  .    .........

----------


## kurti

> 2012  "" IMHO  .    .........


    ...  " "      .

----------

,     ,    ,    13%         (0,2%)???

----------

,             :Smilie:

----------

> ,


      ,      .      1 8.1            .              .                    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

.  - ,    ? 

         .       -   .

----------

> .       -   .


    ?    ?  




> .


    -  ,      .  .....  :Wink:

----------

,            ?     .      /?

----------


## .

...
     ( + )
  2010  :
300 000     
300 000     

 :     ?

----------


## .

,     ( + )  :Smilie: 

,        400 000 .,    .

50 000 -    
50 000 -    
      ?

,  ,      ,           .
    ....

----------

100000   20000    80000  ą        :
1.	
_ = 20000 * 20% = 4000
_ = 80000 * 14% = 11200
2.	
_ = 40000 * 20% = 8000
__ = 8000  4000 = 4000
_ = 160000 * 14% = 22400
__ = 22400  11200 = 11200
3.	
_ = 60000 * 20% = 12000
__ = 12000  8000 = 4000
_ = 240000 * 14% = 33600
__ = 33600  22400 = 11200
4.	
_ = 80000 * 20% = 16000
__ = 16000  12000 = 4000
_ = 320000 * 14% = 44800
__ = 44800  33600 = 11200
5.	
_ = 83000 * 20% = 16600
__ = 16600  16000 = 600
_ = 332000 * 14% = 46480
__ = 46480  44800 = 1680
6.	
_ = 83000 * 20% = 16600
__ = 16600  16600 = 0
_ = 332000 * 14% = 46480
__ = 46480  46480 = 0

----------


## tata*tata

,     ...        ,        .       9                .         (   2002 )    ,     . ?

----------

_      /   4-   1-  2010 ,          1.5 ...

----------


## tata*tata

,    ,       .

----------

> 


 
     _?



> ,


?

----------


## Natysic1984

""  31 .         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,

----------

> 100000   20000    80000  ą        :
> 1.	
> _ = 20000 * 20% = 4000
> _ = 80000 * 14% = 11200
> 2.	
> _ = 40000 * 20% = 8000
> __ = 8000  4000 = 4000
> _ = 160000 * 14% = 22400
> __ = 22400  11200 = 11200
> ...


 ,    :-)
-,   ,     **   ,    ?
    , ,   ,            ( +),         415 000 .

----------

20000  80000
 :
3000  12000   415000
17000  68000  415000

----------

> 3000  12000   415000
> 17000  68000  415000


  :
4000  11000   415000
16000  69000  415 000
??

 :Smilie: 

          .          ?     .

----------

415000    ( - 15000)       (20%  80%)

----------

> _?
> 
> ?


    ,     (  )    2002 .  -   .

----------

...

----------

> .            .      ,     .     ,    ,      .
>   ,  ,      ,   ...  ....      ..


    ?     ,  , , .  9      ,    ,    . -.

----------

> ...


 ,    ,   ?

----------



----------


## rempk

.
 .     ,         .     ,            .     ,   ?        ,    .?
      ?         ?

----------


## Tatiana312

2010      ()     ,     7-  .       ( )

----------


## tata*tata

:yes:

----------


## tata*tata

> .
>  .     ,         .     ,            .     ,   ?        ,    .?
>       ?         ?


   ,       ,        ...

----------


## rempk

,    ,     .
   ?

----------


## tata*tata

> ,    ,     .
>    ?


   , ..    .        .

----------


## rempk

:Frown:

----------

> 


-   ...    :      ,    .     .       (   ()).

----------

> ,     ( + ) 
> 
> ,        400 000 .,    .
> 
> 50 000 -    
> 50 000 -    
>       ?
> 
> ,  ,      ,           .
>     ....





> 100000   20000    80000  ą        :
> 1.	
> _ = 20000 * 20% = 4000
> _ = 80000 * 14% = 11200
> 2.	
> _ = 40000 * 20% = 8000
> __ = 8000  4000 = 4000
> _ = 160000 * 14% = 22400
> __ = 22400  11200 = 11200
> ...


  _292
           2010 
..      :
__ = 600
__ = 1680

----------


## rempk

,              ,    .

----------


## tata*tata

> ,              ,    .


  :yes:

----------

3000 .    1200  , 1800  .         2010 ?

----------


## aurelia_s

,    . 
        , . 
     2010 .,             ?    ?
!

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2010 .,


    ()    .   


>

----------


## . .

> _292
>            2010 
> ..      :
> __ = 600
> __ = 1680


     .        .          ,       .   4000 .,         :Smilie: 

 ,   .        ?    ,        .

    .,    .        ? -  ......

----------

- ...
...       /   ...

----------


## 1

> ,              ,    .


 ...            ,   "" (  , ,   ..   )           (   ),        ;         , ..        . ... ...         ,

----------


## aurelia_s

> ()    ...


*Glawbuch*, !    !  :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> Glawbuch, !    !


   , . ,    ,   ,   26-28  .   " "   .  :yes:

----------

"" -   91-...

----------


## Glawbuch

** , ,   ...  :Smilie:    ,      1     :yes:       ,  ....

----------


## Xina

! , .      ,     .         ,  ,         (    26.03.2009 N -1446/09).  2010         ,    .   ,     .    ?

----------

.     ""  ,              ?   ?   -

----------


## mvf

2010

----------

> .       ,      -       ,   ,         ..      .             15-20.         -             -          ,  .      ,  , -       ?


  2008      (-)-  5      .

----------

, ,  2010      14%   20%-14%,   2010   20%  ,  ?

----------


## .



----------

,  ,     .
        /    ,    ,    .          .
/    250 .   67..
    / 250.  %  -60%  -40%
  150.  100. 

  ?  20%  - 150. *20%=30.   14% 100 *14%=14. ?
        ,       ,      .    .
 250. %  50%  50%
  125    125.
   .    275.   225.
  ?

----------

415000 - 250000 = 165000
_ = 165000 * 50% = 82500
_ = 165000 * 50% = 82500

__ = 82500 * 20% = 16500
__ = 82500 * 14% = 11550

----------

,  .

----------

,     .      ,       . ,        ,        ,             ?

----------

,           . , ..      ,

----------



----------

,    ,     15  10  -        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Angell

, ..   15.01.??   28.02,   30.03??

----------

2009

----------


## Angell

(104        (  ),      1           2010    2011, 2012 :

392 1 02 02010 06 0000 160     ,         ;

392 1 02 02020 06 0000 160     ,         ;

392 1 02 02030 06 0000 160         ,         ;

392 1 02 02040 06 0000 160         ,         ;

392 1 02 02080 06 0000 160   ,         ,        ;

392 1 02 02100 06 0000 160       ,      ,       ;

392 1 02 02110 06 0000 160       ,      ,       ;

392 1 16 20010 06 0000 140    ()                ,   (      );

392 1 16 20050 01 0000 140    (),         ,     4851          ,     ,           

392 1 02 02100 08 0000 160       ,        ;

392 1 02 02110 09 0000 160       ,        .

392 1 02 02041 06 0000 160              ,         ,      .

----------

> (104        (  ),      1           2010    2011, 2012 :
> 
> 392 1 02 02010 06 0000 160     ,         ;


,      182 1 02 02010 06 0000 160

----------

,        ,              ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## adel08

, .  ?
   .       .    (     )  2010             ?

----------

,  ,

----------

,     69  , ,   2010     ,      ,    ,        .      ,       2010   69.2.1 ?

----------

!  2010,    20%, 2,9%,  2%,  1,1,  26%, 2011-34%, :
1)14%    2010           ?
2)            ?    0,2%?

----------


## .

1. .   20%,    .     14%   6% ,   1967     .   ,   20%  
2.        .

----------


## -86

.     ,   2010.      26%+0,2%   , 26%+14%+0,2%    , 2009.?

----------


## Aleksei_Kr

14%   6% ,   1967     .   ,   20%  

, , . ...   20%  

    !       -1,      . , ,   
   .
   !      !

----------


## BoriZ

-    ,       .         -         ?      ,    ?    -      ,    ?       ?      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> , 26%+14%+0,2%


  - 14%    26% .       



> 20%


 ,   .

----------


## mz_2000

> 2009


*,,         2009 .     2010 .              ?*

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## avk-olga

,  :

_ 400 .
    3746,20 .

     ,    ...
 _   ,   ?

----------

!

 212-,            .
. ,  .

----------

100000 . ? ..       100..,   ?

----------

**,              ?

----------


## Sandmartin

> ,,         2009 .     2010 .              ?





> .        .


   ?
*.*,      :Love:  ,       

 ,  ,        ( )     ?

----------

2010    2009        ,      .        .     **   11   ,     .

----------


## .

> ( )     ?


   .

----------

> ,  ,        ( )     ?


 
,    -      ...  ,      ...      ,       .    . 

      ,    
  -  ...
     :       "01" ...       ,     
  ,   "08"  "14"  ...     :Smilie:

----------


## Sandmartin

** , ,  !  :Love: 

**,      ?

----------

01.01.2010.   .    . .

----------


## alexstrel

> 01.01.2010.   .    . .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

    ,    :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------

> .


,         ..   , .     ,        ,     ,      ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

*Sandmartin*, , ,    
http://pfrf.ru/ot_moscow/asv/

 , ,   
http://www.mgfoms.ru/mgfoms/novoe_v_...rya_2010_goda/

----------


## Sandmartin

**, !

----------

212-,            .
. ,  .

----------


## GH

:
1)   ) 15  2010(   -      4  09?
2)      -  ( )        ?       ,            ?
.

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------

,    ,              ()  2009 .     . -    .,  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .



----------

?

----------


## .

2009

----------


## MarusiaME

:
  2009    (  )    -       ?
 .

----------

-  ,           .

*.*,     - " 2009     "?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .



----------


## MarusiaME

> *MarusiaME*,        ?
> 
> *.*,     - " 2009   - "?


...         :Redface:

----------


## MarusiaME

.,   -    ! (     ...)  :yes:

----------


## GUSH

> .       ,      -       ,   ,         ..      .             15-20.         -             -          ,  .      ,  , -       ?


          - .  ,   ( ""),  , " ".     .  , ,        .         !!!!!    .           (  2  ).    ,            .

----------

:Smilie:

----------

,   ,     .  :Frown: 




> 212-,            .
> . ,  .





> 3000 .    1200  , 1800  .         2010 ?


 - ,      ,   ? 
     ?
 ?
     ?

----------


## .

**,           .   .

----------


## SunnySX1

,      ?      ?

----------


## A.S.

.

  ,    ,   .
    2009.:
-      2009.   20.01.10. ?
- .    01.03.10. ?
     ( )   2010. -       .. .

      .

----------


## .

2009    .         ,

----------


## A.S.

,    

      09.  30.03.10.

----------

> **,           .   .


       ,   .  :Redface:   :Frown:  

 ,     :
_       ,     ""  ""  1  1  5   ,     ,             - ,     , _ 

..  ,                -     ?

_1.         ,    1  1  5   :
2)      ,     ,        (  ,       ), :
)      _ 

     ,     ,           (.168.1 )  
    ?

----------

**,       ,      9  



> 1.         ,    1  1  5   :
> 11)   ,    ,   4 000       ;


  ,      .

----------


## .

> ..  ,                -     ?


      ?    ,   ,      ?     ,    .
 , ,    ,  -  ,    .   ,    ,     .

----------

> ?    ,   ,      ?     ,    .


 ,   -  :  ,      ,   ,       ,     .  ,   , .  :Frown:     ,   ",   "  :Frown:     ,    .




> ,    ,     .


   , ..  ,   ,    ,   , ,     -    .        ,   ?   :Frown:

----------


## dojidik

> ,      ?      ?


     (105)             - ,       (   ).

..    ...
                    (   45 286)        (  575)
..     ,     .

----------

**, 
     :
   . "" . 2 . 1 . 9   N 212- -       ,       . ,               .    ,           ,     .   ,   , . 188   (      ),   , . 11 . 1 . 264   <3>.      .           ,      N 212-   . ,     ,    (  -  ,  - 700 .  2500 .),   . 168   (        ). ,       N 212-   -  .
   . 1 . 7   N 212-   ,  ,     ,      ,      .  ,  ,   -   ,                    .

----------

׸-   "", -    2009  (15.01.10)      ?

----------

**, 


> -  ,           .
> 
> .,     - " 2009     "?

----------


## mvf

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=314436

----------

!
     .

----------


## elder

> ,   ,   -


,    .     415.  ,        415.           .         ?  :Smilie:

----------


## elder

.          ?     ?    ,       :Frown:

----------


## vseco

...   , : 2012 .

,   2011 ,  : 10.000.000  ( ),  ...  : 10.000.000 .

 -   , ...

1)   18%  .
2)     : 34 %
3)  ...  13%... 

  ?   65% ...,  ...      ...

----------


## alexstrel

.   18%     ,    .
 13%     ,     .
   10%,     .
 41%,     .

----------


## vseco

> .   18%     ,    .
>  13%     ,     .
>    10%,     .
>  41%,     .


 ...  2010   ...   ,    - 10%,  ,    2010  ?

----------


## alexstrel

,     
   2010,        ,     18 000 .  ,       .

----------


## vseco

> ,     
>    2010,        ,     18 000 .  ,       .


,  ,     ... ,   ,    - ?

 , "."   ,   ,   :  20%  +  2,9% + 1,1% + 2,0%  2010 .

,  ...    ?

----------

,      . 
             ,     ,     ,         ,   12 . 

             ,  
                4330*12*20% = 10392 
                4330*12*1,1% = 571,56 
                4330*12*2% = 1039,2 
                 12002,76 

                      (  1966    )   : 
             14%   
             6%    (  1967    ).

----------


## vseco

> ,      . 
>              ,     ,     ,         ,   12 . 
> 
>              ,  
>                 4330*12*20% = 10392 
>                 4330*12*1,1% = 571,56 
>                 4330*12*2% = 1039,2 
>                  12002,76 
> 
> ...


,  : 12.002, 76           (    )  ?

             ?

----------

> **, 
>  ,  ,   -   ,                    .


    !  :yes:

----------


## _69

:
	103 ,      182 1 09 09010 01 0000 110; 
	104 ,   і 182 1 09 09020 07 0000 110; 
	105 ,     - 182 1 09 09030 08 0000 110; 
	106 ,     - 182 1 09 09040 09 0000 110.
       31.12.2009  -7-1/722         05.12.2008  -3-1/643.

----------


## Chocky

25 ,    ,   .
,  -   .  , ..  ,    6% (      50% )   .
 ? 
1)  ,       ,      2010        ?
2)       2011?
3)   "   2011           ,   "?  ,    2011      " ",        (34%)  ,    "  "      ?

----------

14 (    )         (   14)

----------

> 25 ,    ,   .
> ,  -   .  , ..  ,    6% (      50% )   .
>  ? 
> 1)  ,       ,      2010        ?
> 2)       2011?
> 3)   "   2011           ,   "?  ,    2011      " ",        (34%)  ,    "  "      ?


         ,        50%

----------

> 2010     ...       26.11.2008 N 224-  1  2010     1  54     : 
> "           () ,     (),     () ,     ,    ()     ".
> 
>         -            ...
> 
>  ""


     .  4 . 2009.   ,      4-,    ,      1 ,   ,    ,   4-,     ,    1     1 . , .     . .

----------


## kurti

> .  4 . 2009.   ,      4-,    ,      1 ,   ,    ,   4-,     ,    1     1 . , .     . .


       ?          ,       .

----------


## imikrukova

, , .  4000     .     50000    .     4000 .,       50000  46000 .

----------

.     .

----------


## imikrukova



----------

.  . 
.

----------

,   :Wow:        ,      .           ???

----------

-,   .        .    ,     -   1  2010 .
-,

----------


## Ripley

6(2 - ,    ), , -4-  . -11(2 ,  )

----------


## .

**,         ?            :Frown: 
,   .

----------

.  :yes:

----------


## Morena

-    ?!

----------


## .

,      ,        :Wink: 
     ,       ,

----------


## vik1406

! , ,  2010 :
  /  15    : (..    15 )

/ 13% (  )
    0,2%  (  )
 2,9% (  )
 2% (  )
 1,1% (  )
  . (   1967 .) 14% (  )
 . . (   1967 .) 6% (  )

? ,

----------


## .

> / 13%     0,2%


    15 ,

----------

!!

----------

> 15 ,


,          ,        15.01   2009. :Dezl:

----------


## .

.      - ,     .
 ,   ,      ,

----------

.  .   ,          .    ,     ,   .         ?

----------

,           .  ,  ?      , ,

----------


## 2006

> ,           .  ,  ?      , ,


http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...39/198962.html

----------

. ,           ?

----------

.     ,  -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,           .  ,  ?


  ,    ,  .  4000 .      .     415 000 .,    .

----------

, ,    - ,    ?       ?

----------

**,    ?
 7  3



> **  *    ,  *  - ,             ( ),  *,       ( )*,     ,        , , ,   ,        , , .

----------

, ,     ,     ,    ,  ?

----------

,   , , ,   .
  2010      ?
           ?
 ,  ,       
 2010   ,  ,       ?
      ?
  ,  ,  ...

----------


## .



----------

20%  :  -6%, .-8%, .- 6%,     . .  20%      ,   14% --???

----------


## .

**,    -        . ,

----------

,  , ,  , 
       ... - ...

----------


## saigak

.  ,     . ,     .       .   .            3 .       .
, ,  .

----------

> , ,              .
>  ,      .   -     .      -  .


     !   :      /  2010        ?     ,   "",      ,   ,    40  , ..     .        !

----------


## .

,         :Wink:        ,  -   -   .
         .     ,      .         .     .

----------

!     .     .    2010           .   14%, .    ?   % ?        ,     ,   .   .

----------


## .

**,     ,       .      
      .          ,      ,          :Frown: 
   .

----------


## _69

-? .

----------

> 


    !!!

----------


## Snaky

,      ..  34%  
: 
1.  - 20% (     .    1967.. - 20%  ,   1967..   - 14%   6% )
2.  - 2,9%
3.  - 1,1%
4.  2,0%

   20+2,9+1,1+2=26%
         , ..    ,       .

   ????

----------


## zunechka

34%  2011

----------


## Snaky

.......
   (((
     ..
    , ... ,   ..     ((((\   ....

----------


## .

,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

101     .    14,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 101     .    14,    ?


01

----------


## Michael-64

:
   2010          .
            ,        ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## Michael-64

> .     ,


   !
  -       ,    ...     .

----------

"",    ""

----------

,       ,         .   ,        .    ,  ,     : 

!       , .    .        ,    2010             .


     ,   ,       . ..               .         .
         ,    2009     ( )   ,       ,     .

  -                 ?

----------

,  

           2010 .
:
1.   -                     2010 .         (  -     )
.        "   "? , -,    ? 
,     ,      .
2.  ,     (, ...),  2010 .    2009    (   ).       :   ( )   ?  - ,                  ,       ? 
      .

----------


## .

1.       
2.       .         ,

----------

, .,         ...(((

----------

...
     . 1 ,  " ,     (, ...),  2010 .    2009   ,        .      ? !!!

----------

> ,     (, ...),  2010 .    2009


 ,   2010   -   14%   .    ** ,

----------


## .

**,       .     ,     .



> 2010 .    2009   ,        .


  ,     ,     ?       ?  :Smilie:

----------

:    ...
--.  ,     !

----------

2      3 .        ,          ,   ?

----------

,    4    5       .

----------


## Juli-buh

,         ,           2010 .           2010?

----------

,  2010   2  -   2010    2011.

----------

,       (/..., ... ...).
 ,    . ..
.

----------


## .

**,       ,

----------

> ,    4    5       .


,  .       - ..          ( -   ).

----------

,     ,   , ..         .     .

----------

57.     2010 


1.  2010      ,     ,    2  ,     :


----------------T-------------------T-------------------------------------


               +---------------T---------------------+





L---------------+-------------------+---------------+----------------------
  20,0      2,9       1,1        2,0 .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 ,  .    20%,    ,   ? .

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr11_1.htm

----------

.     :Frown: ((

----------


## kaso

,           :Embarrassment: 

  212-,     :
1.     ,     (..   ).
2.    ,      / ,     .
3.     (   ),  .

  .

  ,   ,          ( ,    9).
 ,  "      -     ,      ".

,    !

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.     ,     (..   )


   ,   .  :yes:

----------

> ,   .


, ,     . ..         -    .
             ,     ? 
       ?   ,           ,           ,

----------


## Ripley

> , ,     . ..         -    .
>              ,     ? 
>        ?   ,           ,           ,


             .     / "" .2  1 9  212-.       ,    .       ..

----------

> .     / "" .2  1 9  212-.       ,    .       ..


 Ripley, ,   ,        ,          ( ),    ,     . 
 ,    ,     ,    .
      .. 
     ,        .

----------

,  ,     .
  ,  ,  .   .     .              ?     . ,  !

----------

,    , 

        1966     8 %  ,  2010   212- ,    14 %      1966 ,   8%  6%   1967   .         1966  ?    ?         !!!!!!   ?

----------


## mvf

> 1966     8 %


 8,  14.

----------

.     1966   2009     2/3   ,   2010   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,     .


,    - , ., , *      .* (  -   ** )

----------


## .

> 2010   ?

----------


## .

> ?     .

----------


## Ripley

1-3  100000,         ?

----------


## kaso

> 2.          / ,     .


 -...       ()?



> "      -     ,      "

----------


## alonka

,         14  01

----------


## Ripley

01.             .

----------

,              08   01?
 ,        ?
    ....

----------


## Volik

, ,   -            2010   ?

 :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## Volik

> 


 ? 
 :Smilie:

----------

!     , : 




> 18.   ,       6 .   5-.


       ,   ,         :Smilie:  .

----------


## .

212-,  28 .2 .6

----------

> 212-,  28 .2 .6

----------


## Marelena

> 3000 .    1200  , 1800  .         2010 ?


               ,          (1200 ). 
 ,        .        :Frown:      !

----------


## imikrukova

2010  ?  .

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## .

> 


  - ?  9 .1 .2 . ""    ,

----------


## Marelena

., . 
   -    ,       ,   .

----------


## kaso

C 7
"1.    ...  ...        ,    ""  1  1  5   ,      ,     ,               ."

- ,     ?       ?

----------


## .

-   .       .
    ,         ,    ,   .      .   .

----------

/ /  ?
    !?!?!?!?

----------


## kaso

> 


  ...     ,    ...  
*.*,        ?    : http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=804

----------


## .

> / /  ?


  .
  ,     . 
     ,    


> ( ,    9)


     7,  ,       .         -       :Wink:

----------


## kaso

> 7,


*.*,        (  ):
C 7
"1.    ...  ... ...   ......
 ...      ,     ,               ."

----------


## avtoa

,            2011 .     2010  -  167-.
 !

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr11_1.htm

----------


## avtoa

=)))

----------

*kaso*,  7  ?




> 3.           ,    - ,             ( ),  ,       ( )

----------


## mvf

> =)))


213- . 19 . 27

----------


## avtoa

> 213- . 19 . 27


  :Smilie:

----------

-   2010    .
.         2010 .
    - 14%  . 6%   20%.
 1  ,   ,     20%.
   ?

----------


## .

,       .    
             14%.  1   ,   ,         :Frown:

----------

**,   


> 


     ?

      ?

----------


## .

:Smilie: 
        .

----------

...     ,   :
 -  -    -  ...  _  _  .

----------

.     393 1 02 02090 07 1000 160.      ? 
  . . . .

----------

:     ,   ?

----------

.       , , .

----------


## .

**,      .

----------


## .

**, - ?    ,

----------

> **,      .


     ,   4- ,       .    .  ""?

----------


## oleg-s

> **, - ?    ,


 ,    .  30    . 
          -    .

----------

*oleg-s*,   .
http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=45

----------


## Surprising

!!! , , -   .  ?

----------


## kaso

> 7  ?


** , ,      ,     *.*...    ??   /__  -.

----------


## kaso

*.*,       . 1 . 7
( ):

...              ,       ,     . ,   ,       ,       (. 107  , . 9 . 1 . 8    08.05.1996 N 41- "  ").            ,     (. 1 . 19  N 41-).       . 1 . 7  N 212-         ,      (. 3 . 19  N 41-, . 4 . 1 . 2    29.12.2006 N 255-, . 1 . 2, . 6    28.06.1991 N 1499-1).

 ...  :Wow:

----------

. .   392 10 02100 08 1000 160   392 102 02110 09 1000 160.          ?    ,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


  :yes:

----------


## Desperado

, ,         ?

----------


## 72

.

----------


## Pumba

!
 ,      14  01.    01.

----------


## Lidokbuh

:Smilie: 
,    2010           1967.  ?

----------

1966   20%
1967   14+6

----------


## Lidokbuh



----------

!! 
          ?
    .

----------



----------


## *

.         .     ,       200  . .       .   .    ?   ,         .  ?

----------

?       ,       .     .

----------


## .

,

----------

,     50 .     3-  -       (,   , ).  ?    .9 212     ,    . ,        ( )? 
 !

----------


## .

,  .9 -    .1,    .    50    ,

----------

!    (  )             2010 .?

----------



----------


## Syndel

...,

----------

-,     .    !

----------


## *

> ...,


     .     -,   20 %. (14  6 )

----------


## Syndel

....      .  ,    .

----------

.        ()         ,  ???   ?

----------

> 


 ?


> ???


,  .

----------


## Lara'S

[QUOTE=.;52282234]                 ,         . 


      (2,9%)  ,   2010      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Lara'S



----------

.   .

----------

!     .

----------


## .

**,  ?       ?

----------


## Ripley

.  ))))

----------

(   )  2010    ? ... ,

----------

> ,  .9 -    .1,    .    50    ,


  ,    .,            ?!    ,   " ",   ...

----------


## .

**,   ,      .

----------

.,   !

----------


## hocoPie

?       ...?

----------


## Glawbuch

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=319005

----------


## ˸

> ?,  .


  ,-,           .?
  04,  ?     03 ,     ???

----------


## kurti

> ,-,           .?
>   04,  ?     03 ,     ???


3

----------


## Glawbuch

.   ,   .  3,  4.

----------


## LaraSSS

!
, ,    .     .  2010           20% (14%),    - 14% (8%).
    ,      ( )?  /  ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,      ( )?  /  ,     ?

----------


## Desperado

. 1 . 198         ,  ,    ,      .
    .  ,          ,           (. 204  ).
     (. . 56, 199, . 2 . 198  ).      -        (. 2 . 198, . 199  ).
        ( ,    )    ,       (. 1 . 7  N 212-).
,                 (    07.05.2008 N 03-04-06-01/123 (. 1),  28.06.2007 N 03-04-07-02/31 (. 2),    09.07.2007 N 05-1-02/304@,    .   23.04.2008 N 21-11/039344@).

----------

,
 ,     ?
   ,        2.9%?
   ,  ,   ,      ?  ?
       2.9%   ?    ?


           , ..      ? ..    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,      ?


 :yes: 




> 2.9%   ?


  ,   .




> , ..      ? ..    ?


 :yes:

----------

> *  2.9%*   ?





> ,   .


    ?       ,       -  , , ,

----------

,             : 14, 08  01 ?

----------


## .

30/187  08.12.2009   101   01.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?       ,       -  , , ,


   ,  . :Redface:  ,  ,  ,      -   ,       .

----------

,        - 45286575000
: "   , ,   ,    "

----------


## elenkv

?  2010 !

----------

> **,  ?       ?


      / 4001810800000010041 (    ).    ,        40101810800000010041.         .    ,  .

----------

[QUOTE=;52284560]...     :
  (, , )       ...  ...



   ,       ( ).         01.01.2010 .??

----------


## 232RMO

, ,             .    ,  ,

----------

,    . 125-  " ,     "

----------


## 232RMO

cc, ,   ?    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> cc, ,   ?    ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## TRIAN

125-   :Wink:

----------


## .



----------


## *

...         ,   14 %   .    ?   20 %  , ?
 .   .

----------

.    :   1966 ..  - . 20%,   1967 .. .-14%, .- 6%.

----------


## *

**, ,   ,    ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## bookgirl

, ,    ? , ,    , .  .    ,      ?

----------

-         ?

----------


## elenkv



----------

.8 .1                       
.8 .3                          .
.15 .3    ()                 ,       ,          ,    ,      ,          .
.15 .7   ,       ,    .

    ,   ,

----------

:
1) -, , 1981..
  1980-84..
51.1- .
  :
: 14%  6%,  2%,  1,1%
 :
 14%  6%, -2%, -1,1%,-0,2%, -13%
2), , 1964..
 1980-85.
52.1- 
 :
: 20%,  2%,  1,1%
 :
 14%  6%, -2%, -1,1%,-0,2%, -13%
  ?    ?     .....

----------


## Pi_ton

> 30/187  08.12.2009   101   01.


     02-13/08-13157  15.01.2010                            . 

  ,        212-  24.07.2009      ,  ,    ѻ                  ,        ,      24.11.2004  106.

         101       08 -   ,

----------

> -0,2%,.


, ,   - 2,9%, (0,2          ? )

----------

.   ?     ? 
.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...    ? 
> .


 :yes:

----------


## .

> .


   .

----------

> , ,   - 2,9%, (0,2          ? )


         0,2%,      ,         .    0,2%+2,9%????

----------

> :
> 1) -, , 1981..
>   1980-84..
> 51.1- .
>   :
> : 14%  6%,  2%,  1,1%
>  :
>  14%  6%, -2%, -1,1%,-0,2%, -13%
> 2), , 1964..
> ...


    14 (8+6), ,  - .2 .2 .57 212-

----------

> 14 (8+6), ,  - .2 .2 .57 212-


           ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 0,2%,      ,         .    0,2%+2,9%????


0,2% :yes:

----------

> 0,2%


.
   ,    /   13  2010   2009,            ,    ?       ?    ?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------

,         - 182109...

----------

> 


,    :Smilie:

----------

2009.    ?         ?    ,      ,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


  ?       .  .

----------

,      
,       .....
  ?

----------

,  6%        ,   ?

----------

,    , 
       .
 ?       .

----------


## .

**,    ,      ?   :Wow:

----------


## 1

,      :
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/156137/
 :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    , 
>        .
>  ?       .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

,             :Smilie:        ,      32 ,    .
 :Smilie: 
      2010.
1.  - 20% (1966. - 20%  
                     1967. - 14%   6% )
2.  - 1,1%
3.  - 2,0%
** 

4.  - 2,9% 
** 

5. 

?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch



----------

> 5.


   .    ,    .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

:yes:

----------

!  ,                .

----------


## Raspberry

.     **,    :Frown:

----------


## swetic1

!         !  ,   "   ,  ...".      ,    !        ,        .         !      (  ).   :         ?! :Frown:     ? !!!

----------

*swetic1*,  ,

----------

> !  ,                .


         ,    2011.

 67-
-2598.(20%)
-142,89(1,1%)
-259,8(2,0%)
67.
-779,4(6%)
-1818,6.(14%)
-142,89(1,1%)
-259,8(2,0%)

----------


## Rodis

,     ....

    212- "  ...."
   - 
 2010       - 20%
   , ,        ,  1967 ?

  167-  15/12-01      2  22 -   "_2.    1  2010 . -    24.07.2009 N 213-_."

    -           ?     ?

----------


## mvf

> 167-


     33.

----------


## Rodis

mvf , .

----------


## Nutika

...    -       :Wow: 
    :      ,   ,           ,   . :Wink: 
      :
-      4000,00 
-      (1200)            ..
- .     

 !!!  .       :Frown:

----------


## *

.    (. ).          .
    (    ).         .  ,   . ,         . .    .     ,          .      ,     ,    ..,       .  !  ,         .   ,   -    .  ,        ,   ,   .  .    ,   .   ...
   .    .
    ,    . (     ).      ,       .

            .

----------


## .

*Nutika*,    -,

----------


## Rodis

> ,    . (     ).      ,       .


     26  60  ...212- ....       .
 ,   ,     ...

----------


## *

> 26  60  ...212- ....       .
>  ,   ,     ...


  ,       979  .  .

----------


## X

?
            01,    08.

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?
>             01,    08.


  :Smilie:

----------


## X

,  08,        :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> ,  08,


  "01" - **,    .

----------


## X

?     =)

----------


## mvf

> ?


 . => 01 .     .

----------


## X



----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,  08,


 8-        08    ,         :Smilie: ))        ...

----------


## X

01   :Wow:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 01


  -           .  ,          08.  :Smilie: ))    -        :Smilie: ))
           .          .    ...

   ,          ,     210 .

----------

18 ?      ?

----------


## X

..   :Smilie: 
 08     ,  ,   ,  1 77  .

----------


## X

08

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 08


         08.      ,    .     -   :Smilie: )))

----------


## Malina_

? (   178 )
 :Frown:

----------

.      %,  ,  1   ,       . .

----------



----------

> 


!   ,  .
       1 ,           ,      . ,    ...

----------

...   ...

----------


## X

> 08.      ,    .     -  )))


  01     :Wow:

----------


## X

> ? (   178 )


  2010  , .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 2010  , .


      .  ,   ,         .    ,      .

  ,       ...

----------


## X

!  !

----------


## TRIAN

*Lazy Sea*, 


> 08.      ,    .     -  )))


    ,        08?

----------


## X

1        08    :Big Grin:   ... 01 .

----------


## Ripley

(      ),     01.

----------


## X

?   =)
     01??

----------


## Ripley

> ?   =)
>      01??


..          .

----------


## X

,  1   =)

----------


## Ripley

1    .

----------


## X

,    =)

----------


## Ripley

,     )

----------


## p_olja

,  ,       14   6 ? .    ??           ?

     - ...., !!!

----------

....  

20%     :
1966   -  20%  
1967   - 14 % , 6% 

**

----------


## p_olja

, ,       ,             ?              .    ,   ...

----------

.       ,     .            .

----------

,            ?   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,            ?   ?


 :     (  )

----------

Glawbuch,  ! =)

----------


## Glawbuch

**, ,  !  :Wow:  ,

----------

*Glawbuch*,  .      -,   :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> *Glawbuch*,


   " ".... :Redface:

----------

.     ,      . :Frown:       .
      - !
   01  08???   .      01.     ,     ... !!!

----------


## Glawbuch

01  08

----------

.   .    .   , ,  14.

----------


## X

01,    08.
   ,   ,    ,  -     !

----------


## TRIAN

**,        08,  01...               ?
:     ,     :Wink:

----------

,        1). , 2) . , 3)  . .    .        ,      .  .

----------

_, -

----------

.   ,

----------


## X

!

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,        1). , 2) . , 3)  . .    .        ,      .  .


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_2.htm

----------

, !     .   01.     :Frown:

----------


## X

:Big Grin:

----------

,  .... !!!!
 2    (. .),   
 ??  ..    .    39310202090071000160  39310202050071000160    ..

----------


## X

,   ,  , ,   
 6

----------


## Iren_77

, ,            35%?

----------



----------


## olevita

,  (   )  :Embarrassment:  2      - ???

----------


## X



----------


## SvSt

, , ,    .   17.7 ? 
                ,   -      ...  :Dezl: 
  20%     ,     -...
 .   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> , , ,    .   17.7 ? 
>                 ,   -      ... 
>   20%     ,     -...
>  .   .

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> 


?    .    ,   ?

----------

> ?    .    ,   ?

----------

** , -    ,    ,  - .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ** , -    ,    ,  - .


   .       .   . :yes:

----------

?      69        ""

----------


## KittyCat

! 
    .               .    -.15%.

----------


## Glawbuch

> ! 
>     .               .    -.15%.


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/

----------

*KittyCat*,       ?,    ?          .

       ,

----------

> ** , -    ,    ,  - .

----------

> .       .   .


  1- 77       1 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## TRIAN

1- 77

----------


## .

** ,

----------

> ** ,


   ,       1 !

----------

,  6% .   ....

 ? 

1).       ? (    50%)::?
2).    ?  ( ),  ?           50 ?         ?  !

----------


## .

1. 
2.  



> ?


  -   ?       :Embarrassment:

----------

10.     ?              50%. ?

----------


## .

** ,   ,       .
     50%  ,    .    .
    20 000,     12000.      10000,   12000   50%  20000.

----------

?      ?
 ר  Ѩ ...      ...)

----------


## .

** ,     ?        .  ,    ?          .    5   .    ,   .

----------

,  ,

             . ,              ,          ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## 2910

, ,    ,   ,       ,        8%+6%,    14%    +,, , , .  2010.    . ,   .         20%  14%+6%    ,    8%+6%  14% ???????      .......

----------


## .



----------

! , ,       .      , ,  !     14%  , 1,1% - , 2% - , 2,9%  , 20%  .  = 40%,  20%  , 1,1% - , 2% - , 2,9%   = 26%.

----------

> ! , ,       .      , ,  !     14%  , 1,1% - , 2% - , 2,9%  , 20%  .  = 40%,  20%  , 1,1% - , 2% - , 2,9%   = 26%.


, ..  20%  ???????

----------


## Glawbuch

> 20%  .


   !!!!!  :Wow:

----------

,           2009        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


-


> 


  !

----------


## .

,     .     ?   ?

----------

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


     !   ,    -    .

----------

2009 ,        ,   .

----------


## .

.      ,      .
         ,     .      .

----------

,     .       2010 . 6%        ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,  6% ?    14%   6%.     20%.   .
   ,   .

----------


## _

!
  ,   . (   ) - ..  2010    ..
       ,     ,      2010 (2,9%),   .2 .2 .57 212 .   :Embarrassment: 
*"       ,   . "*
 ,    762  28.09.09,        .  -!

----------

:Smilie: 
   ...      ...

 :      "",     ...

, ...

----------


## cleose

,    2009        ,    2010     1 ..         ?(  -       )

----------


## corsar

2010 , ,   .

----------


## _

> ...      ...
> 
>  :      "",     ...
> 
> , ...



 -: ""  **,       !

      762  ?

----------

762    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## _

> 762    ,


 :Frown:     ,   *;* ,   ...

----------


## _

:Smilie: 
    ,     , ,     ,    ,    ...  
 :Wow:

----------


## .

*_*,            .       .   -?  :Frown: 
,      .      ,    ,  ,           2,9%.   .
   - ,    . ,                        .          ?  :Wink:

----------


## _

[QUOTE=.;52656038][       . QUOTE]

    ,   .    ,      :Frown: 
   ,          ,    ,       .

----------



----------


## _

...     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   .    ,


     2010 ,       ?

----------

*.*,-    ...  1-

----------


## .

?     212-   ? 


> 3.                     **      .


          .         .

----------


## IngaKab

,         69?      ""?         ,      2009?         .

----------

, ,   .    ( )  ,    ???

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_2.htm

----------

!!!

----------

. .           .  ..  (.2 .2 .57)        .           .. .......     ...........

----------

,       :
 ? -  ,  
? - 
?

----------



----------

, ,          2010?

----------



----------



----------

> 1- 77


,    ???

  512 =)          ??

----------

513

----------

?

----------

...     512,    511 -

----------

:Wow:   :Big Grin:  
      ....?

----------


## ymias

, ,  2010           (     )    ,     3  236    2  10 -167              ,        .         ,         ,    ,         .       ,

----------


## svetusiya

,       . ( - ).             ???

----------



----------


## ymias

,         .      ,  . -     ,

----------

*ymias*,   *svetusiya*

----------

.
:          -?
 :Smilie:

----------

:  -

----------

= 14%/    2009

----------


## ymias

.   -  .

----------


## .

*ymias*,      .            ?

----------


## saigak

,    .       ,    ...

----------

> .   -  .



  .     .
     .   , .   =  .
     .  =  .

----------


## the_drug

, , :

1)   .    14%,   6%   :Embarrassment: 
,  6%          ..

2)        . (  20   .),  ,   ,   

, ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

+ .
 . .

----------


## the_drug

,        ,   .   ?

----------

.  (  /  )   .
  -   .     /   /.

----------


## *

> ,        ,   .   ?


 .   ,    2009 .       2010 .        .

----------


## the_drug

> .   ,    2009 .       2010 .        .


   ,      ,            


       -

----------


## .

*the_drug*,    "   "?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## the_drug

...  :Embarrassment: 
    - 0,2%
 - 2,9%

----------


## .

2,9  ,  ?

----------


## the_drug

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
  ....

----------


## the_drug

,       

 ,       2,9% .     ?

----------


## TRIAN

> ?

----------


## the_drug

> 


!    . .

, .,     : 20%    (   62),      :Help!:

----------


## .



----------


## the_drug

!   :Wow:

----------


## Angell

,     ,    .?

----------


## TRIAN

,       ...

----------


## Angell

,       ,       ,    ,    :
1.     ?
2.   ,  (   )   ?
  ?

----------


## TRIAN

,  ...

----------


## .

*Angell*,    ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Angell

> *Angell*,    ,  ?


   ,   .
   ,      ,    1  2010    ,   ,

----------


## Galateya

> ,  ...


   .
    ,   .        .

----------


## saigak

> .
>     ,   .        .


   ,   ...
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/170299/
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/172232/

----------


## *Vera*

> ,   ,   ,    -  4   (    50 . )


 ,   ( , )     (),       ?

----------


## .

?   .  ,         :Frown:

----------


## Elena338

!
, ,  . 
        , ..          ( ).
     , ..      .      ,    . (  .1 . 168.1 ).
          212-            ?
    .

----------


## tnrak

.                :Wow:

----------

1%   -  ""   ,     ? ?     ?

----------

> 212-            ?.

----------

> 


,            212-. , .

----------


## Ripley

,          2 ,          .          ,                 ?

----------


## .



----------


## Ripley

> 


         (

----------


## TRIAN

> 


    - ?  ...

      ...   ...

----------


## saigak

> ,          2 ,          .


..  ,        2 ?   .....

----------


## kurti

() ,      2010      :Wow:         .       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GH

> () ,      2010             .


 2010-     14 %(  )   2009,      2011  .

       2010     -.     .  .


    (   ?..)              ...     ... ,:        ..   ,.  .       .

----------


## kurti

> 2010-     14 %(  )   2009,      2011  .
> 
>        2010     -.     .  .


    ,    ,   ,    .   ( )         ,              .

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,   ,    .   ( )         ,              .


    ....     .   212-   ,  .

----------


## .

,        .

----------

> ,    ,   ,    .   ( )         ,              .


 ..     ?

----------


## tigrywka

-       ?         .,    ,      ?

----------


## .

,     .  ?

----------


## tigrywka

.   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ripley

> -       ?         .,    ,      ?


            .           ))

----------


## kurti

> ..     ?


......    :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Elef12

.  .  .    2009 . .    .     -1.      -        ????
 -1  ????

----------


## Glawbuch

> ????


    ,   ?  ,  .

----------


## mvf

> ,  .


 : "  ?    !!!".

----------


## Glawbuch

> : "  ?    !!!".


...........

----------


## saigak

> : "  ?    !!!".


,   212- .

----------


## Angell

,    2010             7 ,        1      !

----------


## Ripley

> ,    2010             7 ,        1      !


       ?

----------


## Angell



----------


## mvf

> 


. http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/fss19.htm

----------


## saigak

> ,    2010             7 ,        1      !


,        2010 ?

----------


## cleose

,      , ,      .. 

      ?     ?

----------


## .

*Angell*,        .

----------


## Ripley

,         .

----------

.  ,   .
        ,   ?
,         ? ..    ,   ?
 -   .... , ...

----------


## .

.   .      .
     ,    .     .

----------

> ,    .     .


! :Love: 
  2011- -   ?

    ,    ().         ... - :Smilie:  
           ?  
    ? ?

----------

> .  .  .    2009 . .    .     -1.      -        ????
>  -1  ????


-  !

----------


## .

**,         .         :Wink:

----------

*.*, .

..    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

,           ?
  ?
69.11 -    .  ..
69.3.1 - 
69.3.2 - 
*69.1* -     ...   .  .
69.2.3 - .
69.2.2 - .

----------


## mvf

> 


 2006     .



> ?


    -    .

----------

,   -((((.   14%  .  6%   ..,6%,1,1% .,2% ...,  ,  % .  .,    6%   ..%?  6%    ..  .      .     2011 ,       .    ,    "",    2010 ,      2011  . 
 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 6%   ..%?  6%    ..  .


.

----------


## arish

> ...      -    ...
> 
>   (  )     [     -   ]
>   _...    01.01.10 -    4 ,   1-


  -      ,    4-   ,    ?

----------


## SvetaKartinka

:           ?   :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## Natti

. ,     -          ?

----------


## .

*Natti*, 40    .           - ,  .
        . 
   ,   ,      :Frown:

----------


## Natti

,  ,   ,    . .

----------

,,         ,  ?

----------


## inessp.87

> 


    .          ..    .     .

----------

.

----------

,     4     III  9?   1    ,    .    ?
   -       .

----------


## Lara77

1) /   ?
2) . .  :  .-..;   .; / ( ..      ). ?

----------


## inessp.87

[QUOTE=Lara77;52730382]
1) /   ?
2) . .  :  .-..;   .; / ( ..      ). ?[/Q

       ,     2010 .

----------


## Lara77

[QUOTE=inessp.87;52732242]


> 1) /   ?
> 2) . .  :  .-..;   .; / ( ..      ). ?[/Q
> 
>        ,     2010 .


          .
, , ..  2      .. (  0,2%)  .  .. 2,9%?

----------


## Lara77

[QUOTE=inessp.87;52732242]


> 1) /   ?
> 2) . .  :  .-..;   .; / ( ..      ). ?[/Q
> 
>        ,     2010 .


  2010   .. (  0,2%)    .?

----------


## inessp.87

> 1) /   ?
> 2) . .  :  .-..;   .; / ( ..      ). ?


 9.	,         ,       .. 

     ,

----------

?     ?



> 1. **     ,    1  1  5   :
> 
> 1) ** ,       ,     ,     ,      ,** ;



*Lara77*,            (  . 
       .

----------


## Lara77

, ,        .. :Embarrassment: 

  :
1)	          .
: ..  2      .. (  0,2%)  .  ., , .?

2)	  .    .. (  0,2%) ?

----------

1) ,        
2) ,     " ,       " (    )

----------


## Lara77

,  !!!!! :Danko:

----------


## inessp.87

> 1) ,        
> 2) ,     " ,       " (    )


  2,9%   ?

----------

*inessp.87*,  2,9% ,       .

----------


## inessp.87

..            ..

----------


## Sima1983

, !  : .  ,   ,   ,  2010      (..     ,  ,  ) (, ),        .   :          (   )   ,        ,   ?         ,        ,    ,     .        :Frown: ((((((((

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   ,    .

----------


## Lara77

-   2010      .  .?   ?   :Wow:

----------

> ..     ,  ,  ) (, ),        .


        .     , , "    ( )    ....  ...".
    .     ,     ,    .
,       ,  ,      ,      . ..              ,    ... :Wow: 
    ...

----------


## stas

> -   2010      .  .?   ?


.

----------

**,   ,     2009.            ,        .

*Sima1983*,    : " .78 ,        .. ...
         . ..."    .

----------


## Sima1983

!  ,     !

----------

,     ,      ,   . 
-                3-  (     ). .

----------

26%  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> Sima1983,    : " .78 ,


,       ,   .

----------

> **,   ,     2009. .


  . .
     - " ..."-    31  2009,  " ..."-      2010.
    .   , ..     ...

----------


## Morena

,                ,   ?!

----------

*Morena*, .       -   1136,99,       .

----------


## Morena

. ,       ,        ,          (

----------


## Dbreif

,  !
         /.
  ...    :
1.   02, .  3,  18210102021011000110,   .  ()
2. .  2,9% 
 . 01, .  3,  (),  !!!
3.    0,2 %  . 09?, . 3,  (),  !!!
4.     ?

   .

----------


## Lara77

> -   2010      .  .?   ?


.  .

----------

( 1199)   :Smilie: 



> -   2010      .  .?   ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> .


 ?

----------


## Lara77

> ( 1199)  
> 
> 
>  ?

----------

,     ,  .
     ,      -

----------


## Lara77

,  !!!!! !!!!

----------


## Lara77

,     ? (  ,   )

212-
 9. ,         ,       

15)          - ,               ,      .

----------

.    -   -    "   "?

  ,         7



> 1.        ,    ""  ""  1  1  5   ,     ,             - ,     ,


  9,  3



> 3.        ,    1  2  ,   :
> 2)    ,        , -  ,      -

----------


## saigak

> ,     ? (  ,   )
> 
> 212-
>  9. ,         ,       
> 
> 15)          - ,               ,      .


      .

----------


## Lara77

:Embarrassment:    , saigak !
   .15.
    ......
 .....  :Frown:

----------


## Ripley

> ,     ? (  ,   )
> 
> 212-
>  9. ,         ,       
> 
> 15)          - ,               ,      .


          .

----------

> ,     ,      ,   . 
> -                3-  (     ). .


 .

 ,          (, ) ,    9   24  2009 .  212-.   ,  , :
  ,      (. 1 . 1 . 9   24  2009 .  212-);
     ,  ,   (. 2 . 1 . 9   24  2009 .  212-).

          (    30  1994 .  1110, .  . 11 ,      3  1994 .  1206).         9   24  2009 .  212-.

      2010           1  2  1  238      1  2  1  9   24  2009 .  212-    .    ,        ()   ,   .

-,        ,        . ,           1  1  238    (., ,   -   6  2007 .  56-39516/2005,    12  2005 .  12-22754/04-29).

-, ,           ,          2  1  238   .        (., ,     .   13  2006 .  21-11/19687)    (., ,     26  2007 .  296/07,      28  2006 .  -40/7292-06,    9  2007 .  68--697/11-416/12-04, -   27  2006 .  04-3191/2005(20067-27-26)).

                   .

----------


## Sima1983

> . .
>      - " ..."-    31  2009,  " ..."-      2010.
>     .   , ..     ...


   -       ???   ,  !        4.,..   01.01.10   0,  ,   !

----------

> -       ?


 .         ,   ,  .
     -           .        ,   ... :Smilie:

----------


## g100num

,  ,           ,  -    ,  ,       ,     , ..       ,       /   , ..    ,    .       .   ,     .   -    ?  ,    ,    ..., .

----------


## Sima1983

> .         ,   ,  .
>      -           .        ,   ...


 !     , !

----------


## Sima1983

> .         ,   ,  .
>      -           .        ,   ...



   ,    ?     .

----------

> ,    ?     .


 -  .        .   ,   ,  ,  ,       ,   ,  .

----------

> *Morena*, .       -   1136,99,       .


 ,   .        (.1 .7 255-),   -  (.5, .6 255-). 
.5 ( )  01.01.2010  .

----------

> .         ,   ,  .
>      -           .        ,   ...


    ,    ,    ?   / .

----------

> / .


. 
     -   -   ,     ,     ... :Smilie:

----------


## @

-.    ?

----------

> ,   .        (.1 .7 255-),   -  (.5, .6 255-). 
> .5 ( )  01.01.2010  .


  01.01.2010?    ,    .
  01.01.2010    5  7  .        14,                ( 4).      ,    ,      ,   415 000/365=1136,99 ( 3.1)

     ,   ,

----------


## NastyaL

, , !
     ,   2010  ,       (..   ,    ),        .
   212,        . 
  ,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


        : , ....   .   :Smilie:

----------

> 


    ?  :Smilie:

----------

???        .         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ???        .         ?


  .   ?

----------

"  ."        .   , ,   .

----------


## Glawbuch

,    .

----------


## mvf

-264-1-49

----------

!
, , -      4-

----------


## ODK

,     ?

----------

???

----------

> ???


   24.07.1998 N 125- "           "

----------

,    .  ,         ?

----------

-     07.07.1999 N 765 "  ,            "

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?


 !     .   . .

----------

.       ,   ...

          ,   ..  ,   -1   .
  ,   :

  1.      /   , .

  2    /        .

    3          . 

      ?
      ?                    ?

 ,   .

----------

,   ,     .

   (-6%),  .

    ,   .

         ,  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

**,     : http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## avtoa

, , ,       ( )   ?
 !

----------

[QUOTE=;52741698]  .       ,   ...

          ,   ..  ,   -1   .



    ?

----------

> ,   ..  ,   -1   .


1-, 2-, 3-, 5-

----------


## NastyaL

> : , ....   .


, ,        ,    :yes:

----------


## NastyaL

> ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


   ....        .  :Smilie:

----------

> !
> , , -      4-

----------


## avtoa

!

, ,                      212-?

----------

212-           ,       1   .
  ,     .

----------


## tashemetova

> ,     ?


 ! ,  :Redface:     , -      ?  :Redface:

----------


## avtoa

> 212-           ,       1   .
>   ,     .


!!!

----------


## Sh.84

, ,   2009 ,   ,        31,12,2009,    2010 ,  1 .   ???  !

----------


## zimazima

, ,              ?     ?

----------

? ,              .          .
       .

----------

:         ?       ,   ...

----------


## Raspberry

,   ? -,   ,     .  :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

**,

----------


## Sima1983

> :         ?       ,   ...


      ,    ,      (..          ,      ,     - )

----------


## 00

-1          31.12.2009 ,   .       .

----------

-1   .      ,     -   ,     .

----------


## 00

.      ?   ?   ,    11.01.2010.

----------

,   -         .

----------


## 00

!

----------


## 00

?

----------

*00*,    -     ?http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=27941

----------


## Alice2010

,       ,          ?  , -!

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Alice2010

.  .1 . 7 212-? "...        ,    ""  1  1  5   ,      ,     ,               ." .. **    .,    . 9,    ,   *  .*     ?

----------


## saigak

...   ,   ,    .

----------


## Alice2010

,    .,      , 
      ,      ;
       ,       .

----------


## Alice2010

.     .  .
  .

----------


## .

.         ,        ?        ?      ,       ?

----------


## _

-   -1  ?

----------



----------


## _

:Wink:

----------


## Fobiya

> 21.          . 238 .               ,    ,     ()    (   ..)      .


        ?

----------


## .



----------


## Fobiya

> 



 ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Fobiya

,   ,

----------


## .

.          212-



> 7.   ,       ,    .     50  ,   50       .

----------


## Fobiya

> .          212-


,     :Smilie:

----------

, .        1.5  .

----------


## .

,

----------

.  3       -   :Wink:

----------

, ,     1,5     ,     ,        ,           ?

----------

.

----------

.        

               ,    .         .
       ,   .             ,         .
       .     287  ,          ,    .  ,  ,                . ,           .             .       ,       .     ,             .

:      
 21.05.09  10-1765/09. 
   ?

----------

** ,       ,    .  01.01.2010   .  01.01.2010 255-  :     1,5       -    .

----------


## maria5

,     "     " ,                  ( 212),   -,    10.02.2010 .       ,         (10.02.2010 15:56)?

----------


## AK-79

, , :
   ,   .     ( 2010 )?       :

. - 14%

  - 26%

:

----------


## maria5

,   2010 . - 14%

----------


## AK-79

.
     2011 ?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_2.htm

----------


## AK-79

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_2.htm


..      01.01.2011   26%?

----------


## mvf

> ..      01.01.2011   26%?


  - , + 2,9 + 2,1 + 3

----------


## AK-79

..     14    34?

----------


## mvf

> ..     14    34?


.

----------

.,        .   ???

----------


## .



----------

> 


))))
   ,     \  - ???  14.... )))

----------


## .

,

----------


## AK-79

> .


...
   14   34.

----------


## mvf

> ...
>    14   34.


 -  ...       2009...

----------


## AK-79

2009         :Smilie:

----------

. .    IT   10  .     .   -      -.       -    .        .   .




> ...
>    14   34.

----------

> . .    IT   10  .     .   -      -.       -    .        .   .




+1!

----------


## yota

?          ,   .   ,     ,  .     ,   .

----------

> +1!


          . ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ?          ,   .   ,     ,  .     ,   .


,  .

----------

> .         ,        ?        ?      ,       ?


..  ,       ?

----------

,  ,      :
      2,9%  ?

----------


## mvf

393 1 02 02090 07 1000 160

----------

!

----------

, ,    ,          2010    2011 ?

----------


## .



----------

*.*
.. 20.0 %  2.9 %  1.1 %  2.0 %,  ?
     2010   2011 ?

----------


## .

2010 ,  2011   
  ,     .  2010 - 415000,  2011 - 4630000

----------

. 2011 : 26.0 %  2.9 % 	3.1 % 	2.0 %
., .

----------

. ,        2011  ?  ,     . :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> 2011  ?


 .

----------

> .


,    . :yes:

----------

